# Manchester Care Girls : part 10



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Yvonne, I am still managing to be patient so far, but I will be ringing this afternoon if I haven't heard anything! 

Iccleone, it sounds like you had a lovely day, and those chocies won't do any harm. Have you got anything planned for tommorow?

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Omg, I have rang and my results are all back and okay!!!!   They said they are already in the process of matching me and I should hear within a couple of days!!! I am over the moon,  and that excited and nervous I feel sick!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hope u r all well ladies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL - how exciting  wooo-hoooo!

princess  how are you?

Iccle - happy birthday for tomorrow 

Yvonne - hope your staying calm and positive 

I've got  my protocol through, i've missed out starting on this cycle by one day, gutted!   Suppose another month won't hurt!!  Having aspirin and steroids (Dexamethasone) plus a HRT and have to have a scan CD13.

xxxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Bummer about missing on this cycle Flower - but 4 weeks isn't too long (well not at least for those of us that aren't waiting   )

Fantastic news about getting your results back LL - won't be long now!

Hi Princess  

I don't have anything planned for tomorrow (except for my NHS consultation!!!)- got to have a wisdom tooth out on Wednesday morning and I'm on antibiotics as I had a bit of an infection behind it so no beer   - Saturday was the day for my celebrations really


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

are you going to st marys iccle?  we had ours earlier in the year, they were very thorough, was there for ages! or have you already been once?  xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Iccleone!!!!!!!!!!   Hope all goes well today with your appointment, I will be thinking of you


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

 Iccle One. Good luck for your wisdom tooth op, who's your consultant is it Dr Langton at Fairfield?? I had mine out yesterday at the Beaumont hospital in Bolton....Ouch, but at least it's out now so no more bother!!

Not good news for me girls I'm afraid. Had my FSH test yesterday and even after 3 months of Cyclo Progynova my FSH is still 18. Don't know whether it's ever going to come down. I am going to give it another 2 months on the HRT and then after that not sure! Not having my FSH done again next month, going to wait until August now.

Had my wisdom tooth out yesterday and I look like a bl**dy chipmunk now and I'm in agony. Going back to bed with some painkillers now.

Bye for now
Sarah xx


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Iccleone!

Hooray, AF finally arrived this lunchtime! Now all I need to sort is something from the doctors to keep her away whilst I'm in NY and then so I can time her so she isn't around as a guest for the wedding.

Only a week and a half til we go back to CARE to discuss going down the egg donor line. Keen to get things rolling on that now. Anyone aware of the average wait for a match?

Foxy
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your birthday wishes girls, had a good day so far

I went to St Mary's and got everything sorted, I am due AF at the weekend and the cons said that I can have my day 2 bloods done then and if they can fit me in I can start on this cycle!!!!

Hoping like mad that they can fit me in and I don't have to wait

No Swinny - my dentist is doing it   totally crapping it! I'm sorry about your fsh results   , I hope that your hrt can bring it down some more

Foxy, I think there is a 9 mth wait or thereabouts for recipients at Care -  It seems such a long time I know but I know of someone that only waited 3mths so it may not be too bad. Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long.

Yes I'm at St Mary's Flower, one thing that has bothered me today though is that the cons said that they wouldn't prescribe any Clexane for me - Care said that I should have it (had it on last treatment and I got pregnant) now I'm not sure whether to just take it anyway as I have enough left from last time.
I'd kick myself if I didn't get pregnant off this attempt and would fret that it was because I hadn't taken it. But then I don't want to self prescribe - just don't know what to do.


MIL just arrived - got to go x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Omg Iccleone thats fantastic news   I am due AF at weekend and it has now been confirmed that I will start day 21 of cycle too! I hope they start you too as we would be pretty much starting together. It would be nice to cycle with you with all your experience   What a wonderful birthday present for you! Hope tommorow isnt too bad   I am sure you will be fine  

Swinny, Hows your gum hole? Hope its easing off!

Foxy glad to hear AF has eventually arrived, hope you can get it under control for NY 

Yvonne, how are you? 3 sleeps to go! 

Flowerpot, how are you?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Iccle (HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!)  Thats why we havent gone with our one NHS go because they won't "support" my positive immune tests, ie, CARE say i  need the steroids and aspirin etc but st marys say they wouldnt do it, so to me its a total waste of time.  its great news you can go so quick 

LL - great news too and even better if you and Iccle are cycling!

 everyone, must dash, 2nd half of the footie is starting!! I'm fine thanks chicks 
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean Flower - I think that we will go with the treatment layed out by St Mary's and see what happens - if needs be we could stretch to one more sole treatment with Care, it so confusing, well no it's not really - Care said that we needed Clexane and Aspirin and we got pregnant, St Mary's say that they will only offer it if we have 2 miscarriages - how unjust is that?

Great news LL - here's hoping the NHS can fit me in their treatment diary!!  - their success rate is only 20% which is pants compared to Cares 35%! Ah well it's free and it might just work


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oweeee  

been to the dentist and my tooth broke whilst he was pulling it out  

He is now referring me to the hospital to get the root removed under GA which means a wait of up to 5 months   although he says that is pretty ok as the wait time targets are changing in October as right now it can take up to two years!!!!!
It may mean a wait of nearly a year though if I get pregnat off this treatment as I don't think you can have GA whilst pregnant can you?  

It'll be worth it in that case though  

the anaesthetic is wearing off now too - I had a coedeine about an hour ago - I might have another one soon


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

OWWH! Your poor thing   Get plenty of painkillers down you and have a rest if you can? What a shame the dentist couldn't do it, you must have been all hyped up just to have half a job   Still hopefully it wont cause you any problems until you have the root out. No, I don't think you can have a GA whilst you are pregnant unless is an emergency. That means the tooth will definitely have to wait until later next year       x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Ouch Iccle One, not good!! Have they put a temporary filling over it? I am right with you on the pain stakes. I am popping Codeine for fun and I look like the elephant man. I can't believe that your dentist was even attempting it under a local anaesthetic.

Hope you're feeling a bit better soon. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Yvonne, not heard from you for a few days I hope everything is?? Good luck for tommorow xx

Iccle one hows your tooth feeling? 

Love to everyone else x

LL xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ouch iccle 

quick hello from me i'm afraid, should be on at weekend 

xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just realised how silly I am.  I hadn't clicked notify for this board when it moved last week so I just thought no-one was around    

LL that's great news you'll be starting CD21 - I will probably be just starting the 2WW then.

Sarah and Iccle your poor teeth, know how you both feel, I had all 4 wisdom teeth out a few years ago under GA because they were impacted and weren't coming through, not nice    

Iccle, hope you managed to still have a good birthday and   St Mary's can fit you in for tx this cycle.

Did my first injection this morning, really don't know what I was so worried about   The most fiddly thing was drawing up the syringe and I didn't even feel the needle go in my leg, just a bit stingy as the fluid went in and then itchy for a couple of minutes afterwards.  You can't even see where I did it now.  So glad to have got the first one out of the way with no problems.

Hope everyone else is okay?

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good evening everyone,

Yvonne, I was beginning to get worried where you had disappeared to!!!   Glad you realised and found the thread again. Well done on your first jab, you are well and truly on your way now, how exciting!  

Anyone get anything good planned for the weekend??

LLxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know, I am a complete muppet at the moment, head all over the show  

It's great you're last test finally came back and you've got a match.  Have you had your protocol through yet?

We have DH's gran's 90th birthday lunch tomorrow - family are coming up from down south for it but it should be interesting because the last few weeks she has been a complete nightmare, really horrid to my MIL, trying to escape from the nursing home and threatening the staff with scissors and god knows what else.    They can't even blame it on dementia, she is completely compus mentus    No doubt we will all be in for a grilling tomorrow even though one of the grandkids sees her every week and her daughter is there 3/4 times a week.  

Then I'm going to see my best friend who is now 8 days overdue - she had a sweep the other day and was 1cm dilated and she's had a show but the little monkey is determined to stay put   so it's looking more and more like induction on Weds.  Typical, bubs is going to be just like it's mother, late for everything  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

What a dull day    Hope it brightens up later!!  

I can understand how your head is all over the place Yvonne, I was convinced it was Thursday yesterday! Hows day twos jab gone? I am waiting for my protocol to arrive, I'm on post watch every day but nothing yet!   Hope todays birthday lunch goes well, without any serious injuries!!  

Iccle one, and Swinny hope your mouths are feeling better. Iccle one have you heard if you can start treatment on next cycle yet?

Samper, hope your hols are/have going okay, are you back today?

Flowerpot, Ame, Foxy and anyone I have forgotten, hope you are all having a good weekend x

LL xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Nothing from me yet girls - still waiting for my period to start (typically, should have had it this morning )

tooth still giving me grief, been back to the dentist and he has given me some more antibiotics.

bog awful day isn't it!?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Iccle one thats quite spooky, I was due to start this am, but I am still waiting too!!! Bloody typical when you want it to come it doesnt and vice versa!!! Oh, Well hopefully will have arrived by tommorow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope your girls protocols come soon  I hate waiting!!  is it worth you chasing them up?   Iccle sorry to hear your on AB's hun, hope they work soon

yvonne - well done you!  i remember my first jab...many moons ago   I was crying my eyes out! not because i was scared of the needle, more that it had got to that point and i couldnt believe it!!  it became quite normal after that 

hope your enjoying the weekend, i am supposed to be doing housework!!  going to a wedding reception tonight then tomorrow going to see bon jovi with one of my best FF at city's ground should be good.  Making the most of going out and drinking and dancing before my tx starts again and i have to behave


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

LL, fingers crossed  your protocol arrives on Monday.

Today's jab went okay, bit more stingy than yesterday but never mind.  I am now the proud owner of 2 little blue bruises - 1 on each leg    Although, I have to say, I'm not feeling too great today.  Didn't sleep well last night and today feel very crampy and a bit headachey.

Birthday lunch went well, everyone seemed to enjoy it.  The food was awful though.  I had crispy duck for starter and their idea was just to cremate a duck breast so there was loads of fat on it etc.    Pudding was nice though - i went for the chocolate indulgence  

Hope everyone is okay - today is meant to officially be the first day of summer and just look at the horrid weather!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well AF has arrived so I am on offical countdown now!! This might seem a silly question but do you still have a period once DR has started??

Yvonne, I'm glad yesterday went down well, apart from the food, the choccie pudding must have made up for it though!  Are you feeling any better today?

Flowerpot, how did the wedding go? I hope you are not suffering too much today  Have a fab time tonight x 

Iccle one has AF arrived yet??

Typical British summer we are having so far!!    


LL xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

LL - apparently you do have AF when DR (I only found out last night through searching the boards here   ), it's something that never occurred to me either - I just thought it would stop everything    I feel much better today thanks (have only been up a hour though, could have slept for a few more I think as well   don't normally sleep in this late but my excuse is I must have needed it   )  Managed to make my leg bleed with this morning's jab - think I moved the needle slightly when I was pulling it out.  Hopefully in a few days I'll have got the hang of it properly  

Flower - enjoy Bon Jovi tonight.  We had tickets but had to sell them as DH has had to work    None of my friends are into them so didn't have anyone to go with, was gutted!

Iccle, hope AF has arrived so you can get started and your tooth isn't giving you too much grief  

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone's enjoying the delightful british weather.  At least it's windy so my washing will be dry in a couple of hours  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Yvonne, I thought it would stop them too, oh bugger!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Iccle One, sounds like you won't be hanging around with st. Marys which is great news. Try not to worry about the clexane I'm sure they know what they are doing. Hope you tooth is feeling better. TBH I decided to take baby aspirin during my last cycle, I know it's really naughty to self-medicate but I took it right through until I was 12 weeks.

Yvonne glad to hear the injections are going well, it's so exciting that you have started treatment!!

Flower, bummer that you missed starting this cycle but at least you can chill out and enjoy yourself  for a few weeks before you start again  

LL, you must be really excited now as well. Things are really happening.

Swinny, I'm sure we had a girl on here a couple of weeks ago whose sister had an FSH level of 22 but had proceeded with treatment at CARE and is now expecting twins, maybe try reading back and get in touch with her. I'm pretty sure she used her own eggs and her story may just inspire you  

Foxy have a good time in NY, when are you going?

Hi Angela, good to hear from you again.

hello to anyone else I  might have missed.

The holiday was nice an relaxing but totally messed up Tilly's routine she has been a little monkey at bed times   But she is just so adorable you can't help but smile at her.

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Welcome back - glad you had a good break.  Bless Tilly, she wants to stay up late every night, not just on holidays    

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice to see you back Samper, glad you had a good time on your hols. Hopefully Tilly will soon get back into her routine!!  

Hello, to everyone  LLxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

good to see you back Sam (and Tilly of course - she gets more cute with every new piccy   )
I think I may have Aspirin too - my blood group ensures that my blood coagulates really easily so I think I'll go for the 'softer option'

No AF for me still  

I did have some belly ache this morning but my painkillers have masked it, it's this stupid diet - last AF was a week late and I'm two days late now, I have always been like clockwork even when waiting for IVF!

I used to get Dh to 'guide me in' (left a bit, right a bit!!)when I was doing my jabs Yvonne - that way I could miss the veins   - I was jabbing for 3mths last time cos of the BFP!!

Glad you got AF LL - I shouldn't be too far behind you really (at least I hope so)


Not sure if this has come up but do you new girls know that you have an hour window out of each 24 to do your jabs?
You shouldn't stray too much outside of this as it can slow the effectiveness (just with you saying you were up late today Yvonne)
So if you do your jab at 9 am you can jab between 8am and 10am the next day if something comes up to stop you at 9.

Don't worry if you have strayed outside of this for D'reg as it's not too bad but you have to be pretty strict with it during stimms as that is the most important bit.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Iccle,

Even though I had a lie in I still got up for 5 minutes to do my jab then went back to sleep    Not much disturbs me when I'm tired    My DH has managed to look once (at least he said he was looking.....probably had his eyes shut while I was concentrating on the jab   )

Can't believe AF still hasn't shown up, fingers crossed it does soon  

Sam, love the new pic.

Hi everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Bit of a newsflash for you guys - I sent an e-mail to Robert Winston last night to ask about the NHS versus private treatment status that had been mentioned in the House of Lords and see if I had read the press release right.
It has been doing my head in about St Mary's saying that it was a pending bill and nopt something that was already in place.

He replied to me this morning and expanded on the original release - and yes Private treatment does not impact on NHS entitlement no matter what the PCT's are saying!

There is no change if you have a child already but they can't deduct your NHS entitlement from your unsuccessful private attempts.

He even went so far as to say for me to let him know if I was still being blocked from getting my full entitlement! (maybe he will intercede on my behalf   )

Going to see how this treatment goes as I am hoping to get pregnant and therefore not be eligible for more treatment in that respect, and if necessary I am going to be pestering the PCT!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow that's fantastic news Iccle!!!!!  At least you will have written proof as well to hold over the PCT and something to "threaten" them with if they start playing silly beggars.  I'm so pleased for you hun!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done, Iccle One for getting that from Robert Winston. What a great guy for both responding and offering to intercede   and what a quick response  

It's all action round here at the moment isn't it, summer time is agreat time for BFPs as well, so GOOD LUCK everyone


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Luck every one

How are you a Matilda Samper?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Princess

We are fine thanks just slowly getting into a routine, Tilly is a delight. How are you and Rayyan, he looks gorgeous on his photo. 

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww I fall in love with him every day he is really good.  i have no problems with him he is sleeping through most nights so Im lucky really. Finally figured out how to get a pic on lol.  Just got a letter through he has his jabs next week.  Have you had Af yet? xxx to Matilda


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

No AF yet, I'm not looking forward to it either  

We have our 6 week check this afternoon, I'm hoping the dr won't want to do a smear test


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't had Af either...not heard anything from 6 week check do u have to make an appointment? Mind you I still go to gynae as I had an episiotomy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

welcome back Sam 

hi girls sorry this is quick i'm rushing off.  Iccle WOW thats amazing!!! i must get his email addy off you sometime.  I was told i lost my NHS goes through going private! xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Princess, the 6 week check is mainly to check the baby is Ok and developing well it is pretty standard matybe call your surgery and ask if you need to book in, or ask your Health visitor  about it.

He didn't check me at all but I had a natural delivery and no stitches so that's probably why. Poor you having an episiotomy  

Yet again i got asked about contraception !! I told him after all the drugs I had taken to get pregnant and then being pregnant with crazy hormones there is no way I am going on the pill and having my hormones being messed with again- I can't even think about contraception anyway it just seems crazy after spending so many years TTC  

Hi flower


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Im healed and Im bk to normal thank god... 

I too am not using contraception as can't see two miracles happening and if it does I will be over the moon.  Rayyan has his jabs next week so they will probs check him then.  I want to shift the baby weight too so staying well away from the pill.  Dh and I are bk to normal in the   department I was sooo frightend that I wouldn't be the same but seems to be ok and dh says it feels same so its all good


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just been to the hospital to see my friends little girl, Ruby Alice.  She is adorable.  She came yesterday morning at 5am weighing 8lb 1oz (although I should think so as well being nearly 2 weeks late   )  Am feeling a bit tearful and emotional today anyway but my friend bless her, made sure the other visitor went when I arrived so I could have some cuddle time.  Even when she's just given birth she's still thinking of my feelings - I really couldn't ask for a better friend, I would be completely insane without her (although some think I am slightly mad anyway   )

Hope you're all well.  Princess, your little man looks adorable!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Aaahh Yvonne, how lovely I meant to ask you if she had given birth yet. What a lovely name.   It'll be your turn soon and she'll be coming to see you in hospital  

princess, I know what you mean about   after giving birth it's a bit worrying the 1st time isn't it. I don't think I'll ever be the same again but seem fully healed   Like you'd we'd be over the moon if we got a miracle baby but not holding out much hope


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Yvonne, how much did Ruby weigh...

Rayyan is my miracle, I don't want him to be an only child but what can you do... would love a little girl but suppose you have to be thankful with what you get in this life


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Princess, she was 8lb 1oz - her head measured an obscene amount (was flinching when she told me) - she had to be cut to get the head out    

You never know, you might be lucky enough to get another little miracle.  Aren't you meant to be more fertile just after you've had a baby?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Yvonne - Rayyan was 8lbs 7 and thats y I had to be cut...would do it all agiain tommorrow though... i heard that but who knows only did the deed properly 2wice which was last week as I was for too sore but it's down to dh's swimmers I suppose, I saw a spiritulist b4 I got pregnant and she sed if I stayed with dh there would only be 1 child 4 us...she sed if I didn't mARRY him I would have 3 with some one else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can imagine it was sore    At least you got the best of both worlds, a gorgeous boy and keeping your DH    You might just prove that spiritualist wrong after all


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope so


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've never seen a spiritualist because I've always been too scared they would 'see' something terrible in my future   A girl I know did a swinging necklace thing on my palm which is supposed to tell you how many children and what sex and it said I would have 1 boy, so that was wrong.

Yep Yvonne apparently you are supposed to be very fertile after giving birth, even though you don't get AF you still ovulate   which is all a bit crazy  

I took a baths in baby oil every other day from 34 weeks onwards and used perineum oil to try and soften things down there before giving birth to try and avoid any tears or cuts so don't know if that helped or I just got lucky


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Samper and Princess - Congratulations to you both. They are adorable xxx

Sarah xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lovely ladies

Please could we keep the more detailed baby chitter chatter and labour experiences to a minimum please  This board is primarily for ladies going through IVF and many have still to realise their dreams....so we just need to be sensitive.

It's wonderful to read all the positive stories...and certainly don't want you to stop posting....but hope you understand that it's not always easy for others to read the more detailed posts. There is the Babydust and Parenting boards for more in depth chats about babies etc.

Hope you understand 

Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha xx

By the way....reading about some of you seeing psychics....did you know there's a thread on the Complementary Therapies board for those who want to share their psychic stories

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134081.0

and of course, there's the full moon magic spell thread....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141516.0

N x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Princess, maybe I should be apologising as well posting about my friend but the fact is she found out she was pg as I found out we needed tx so I have kinda got used to that and also my sis was pg at the same time so I have always had to deal with babies/pg people at home and in my job in HR.  If anything, I find it harder to cope being around stepson than other pg ladies/babies but I suppose everyone's different and has varying levels of sensitivity.  I know for some ladies it takes more cycles of tx than others but we all hope for the same result and I personally find it lovely to hear about natural miracles and success stories   

Evening everyone else xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Yvonne - to be honest when I was trying it really upset me seeing pregnant people especially when they didn't have to try.  I have a step son too and that doesn't bother me...There is hope for every one we were trying for 4 years and Icsi failed then I got pregnant naturally so how weird is that? I hope my story inspires people as I was due to go again had my recepiuent ready and everything but couldn't as didn't get Af and here Rayyan is although I do feel sorry for my receip[ient but I do want to donate again in the future


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Apologies to any of the thread regulars if the conversation caused anyone any upset, it wasn't intended. 

My friend has her OTD tomorrow   I promised her I wouldn't ask her and just told her to let me know when she feels ready- I know my last cycle I didn't want to tell anyone until I had passed my 12 weeks scan so I told the 3 people who knew I was having tx that it was a BFN and then felt bad lying to them   . I really hope it's worked for them  

I hope everyone else is OK...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd see how all you lovely ladies are doing, especially those mid tx or just starting. Haven't time to read back at the moment but I will try and catch up soon. Have been thinking about you all lots just not had time to post   All good with us.

Lots of love
Kerry xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Kerry, lovely to hear from you.  Glad all is well.

Sam, fingers crossed for your friend.    

I am starting to feel a bit iccy now, can't believe I have been d/r a week already!  My tummy keeps getting a bit bloated and certain foods are not agreeing with me at all and give me an upset tum from time to time.  Moods a bit erratic but on the plus side I have found that drinking lots of water is helping with the fuzzy head/headachey thing so I think the buserelin must really dehydrate me although I've always been a bit headache prone anyway and suffer from migraines.  Normally I have to take stronger painkillers for my headaches and migraines as paracetemol really don't do much for me - I find ibuprofen works much better but been advised paracetemol only.  Some of it might be down to AF being due though - she should be due this weekend so am hoping she comes on time to avoid a messy scan on Thursday    You could fry an egg on my face the last couple of days so she can't be too far away!!  Dread to think what I will be like when I start stimming  

Hope everyone else is okay.  Iccle have you had your appt with St Mary's yet?

How are you LL, any sign of your protocol yet?

Yvonne xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yvonne90 said:


> Hey Princess, maybe I should be apologising as well posting about my friend but the fact is she found out she was pg as I found out we needed tx so I have kinda got used to that and also my sis was pg at the same time so I have always had to deal with babies/pg people at home and in my job in HR. If anything, I find it harder to cope being around stepson than other pg ladies/babies but I suppose everyone's different and has varying levels of sensitivity. I know for some ladies it takes more cycles of tx than others but we all hope for the same result and I personally find it lovely to hear about natural miracles and success stories
> 
> Evening everyone else xx





Princess xx said:


> Yvonne - to be honest when I was trying it really upset me seeing pregnant people especially when they didn't have to try. I have a step son too and that doesn't bother me...There is hope for every one we were trying for 4 years and Icsi failed then I got pregnant naturally so how weird is that? I hope my story inspires people as I was due to go again had my recepiuent ready and everything but couldn't as didn't get Af and here Rayyan is although I do feel sorry for my receip[ient but I do want to donate again in the future





samper said:


> Apologies to any of the thread regulars if the conversation caused anyone any upset, it wasn't intended.
> 
> My friend has her OTD tomorrow  I promised her I wouldn't ask her and just told her to let me know when she feels ready- I know my last cycle I didn't want to tell anyone until I had passed my 12 weeks scan so I told the 3 people who knew I was having tx that it was a BFN and then felt bad lying to them  . I really hope it's worked for them
> 
> I hope everyone else is OK...


No problem ladies 

Hearing positive stories is always great.....so please don't think you have to stop posting about those. All I was asking is that we keep the more detailed baby, bump/scan, labour stories to a minimum and that there are boards specifically for you to chat more about those areas.

Whilst yes, we are all aiming for the same goal, as mentioned, it can take some of us more cycles and sometimes it can be very hard reading detailed chat about it.......for me included occasionally but I don't get a choice as to whether I read a post or not because as a moderator I have to read every one.....we just have to remember that others may still be struggling, perhaps after yet another BFN or possibly miscarriage....and that there are many who read but may not always post so need to be sensitive 

I'm glad you are able to understand.......and yes, I do love to read positive stories as it keeps me believing it will finally happen for us......

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Minxy


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I understand exactly what you mean Natasha, in my defence after having gone through 10 months of clomid, 1 IUI, 2 IVF's and a miscarriage it's easy to get carried away sometimes now I finally have Tilly  

Hearing people's positive stories after my m/c was the only thing that kept me going but you are right to stop us getting too carried away with the baby talk.

Hopefully it won't be long before we're all cooing over a picture of Minxy Jr.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Samper, no worries......and Tilly is beautiful  


Yep, fingers crossed for a mini me (or mini "G" ) soon.....planning on another FET later in year but not decided on dates yet !

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi chicks quick (Again...sorry) hello from me as in work. out with the girls tonight so will be suffering tomorrow so will find time to log in and catch up 

love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Minxy I wish you all the luck in the world sweet heart


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Natasha, Good Luck, it really is your turn   

Hi Flower, have a great night tonight.

Hope everyone else is Ok??

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

samper - y dnt you join the parenting thread? love the new pick of Matilda


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on for a few days been a bit hectic! 

Samper, that new pic of Tilly is gorgeous, she is so beautiful!! Has she got back into hey routine yet?

Yvonne, sorry to hear you are feeling a bit crappy, it will all be worth it though xx No I haven't had my protocol yet, I rang on Tuesday as it had been a week since they said they would send it and a lot of my post goes missing, but they said that the secretary's were doing it as we spoke, but still no sign of it yet, I must say it is starting to stress me a bit now!! 

Iccleone, Hope AF has arrived, any news on a start date yet? 

Foxy, have you sorted your dress out yet?? 

Princess, Swinny, flowerpot, Kerry, Minxy and anyone I have forgotten (sorry!) Hi and how are you??


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

LL, that's a real pain with your protocol not here yet.  Though I suppose you've a bit to go yet before day 21?  As long as you have it in time to order your drugs though it'll be fine - they do next day delivery if you order before 3pm but you need to arrange for someone to be in to sign for them.

Ladies, did anyone else have problems with their temper/have a short fuse when d/r?  Seriously, I think I have terrified anyone who's come into my office today    I threw a major wobbly at home earlier in the week (not had a tantrum like that since I was about 13) and the tiniest things seem to have set me off ranting for no reason whatsoever the last couple of days!  My colleague sitting opposite me threatened to sedate me and then tie me to chair today    Thankfully she is very understanding!  I'm not normally like this - AF is due this weekend and I do sometimes get PMT and get a bit snappy but never at work but this is like magnified times ten and god help anyone who irks me.  The ladies in my office and family know it's the drugs and it's unlike me to be such a dragon (and believe me, dragon really is the word for it) but it's awful, I just don't seem to have any control over it even though I know I'm being completely irrational....  

Hoping it will calm down once AF arrives...!

Sam, Tilly's pic is so sweet  

Hope everyone else is okay?

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne I never had to D/R but I have heard that it causes TERRIBLE mood swings so sounds like that is what you are experiencing   I'm sure everyone understands.

Princess i could never keep up on the parenting thread   so I just abandoned it.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

So glad I'm not the only one.  My husband has lovingly nicknamed me "the monster"


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sorry about the absence girls, been very busy (will explain in a mo)

Yvonne - I had really bad mood swings whils d'r, especially the first time - I even called a woman a f*ckin b*tch right to her face cos she hadn't let me through in the car when it was my right of way   I couldn't believe what I had done cos I am usually so placid  - second and third timewasn't as bad though (thank god!!)

I have had my appt, and got AF finally (woo hoo) but the hospital said that they couldn't start me this month as they are closed for two weeks at the end of August - I tried to talk them round cos it's gonna take 5 weeks to get me d'regged judging by previous attempts but they were having none of it.
Apparently what I have to do is call on day one (in July) to request treatment and if they can fit me in they will call me back to go for a blood test on day two. More waiting now! I have to admit that I cried when I put the phone down, I think I have said before that, for me, the best bit of the treatment is the starting. The tww is horrendous, and if I am lucky enough to get a bfp again I am just going to be awful til I see a heartbeat too now after last time . 
I had got myself all excited about being able to start again and it was such a let down when they said no. Nothing like Care!!
We are not long back from Bristol - with two new kittensin tow  they are adorable but our cat is convinced that they are going to sprout horns and eat her  Bless her she isn'tused to being around other animals.

Don't fret too much about the protocol LL - they really are pretty sharp about getting your meds out to you and they will send it straight to the supplier they use - you just get a copy of what to take and when (well if you are sharing and I can't remember if you are now) if you aren't sharing they can always fax a copy of your script to the chemist that you are going to use.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha, Ha!  Would have loved to have seen the other woman's face      I threw a pile of clean washing off the bed the other night and then took my shoes off and threw them at the wardrobe door    Not had a paddy like that since I was about 15 and grounded for the summer    Still, I seem to be amusing hubby...... better than him reacting and having a go back I suppose!

You'd think St Mary's would listen to you about d/r so you can get started, they must have known they were closing for 2 weeks when they told you they'd try and get you started this month.  Feel really sad for you  

I'd forgotten about you getting kittens.  Have you got names for them yet?  I don't think my mog would tolerate other animals either to be honest.  We have a rabbit and let it in the house now and again but he's terrified of it and runs off upstairs    It wouldn't be so bad but he is 5 times the size of bugs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
laptop running soooooo slowly today its driving me nuts!!!  so this is a quick heloo, i have read back though...iccle omg!!!   
xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I know Flower - I horrified myself!!

Not chosen names for the kittens yet but am leaning towards parsley and sage as an interim solution.
Our cat hates them!!! She's scared, I think she thinks that they are staying small to trick her and if she goes too close they will suddenly erupt into enormous beasts and eat her  . Poor thing isn't used to other animals  
We are doing ok so far though - they are in the kitchen and I got a safety gate so that they can still see whats going on in the main room.

Right time to put them to bed


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Oh, Iccle how sweet!! I love the names parsley and sage, I think you should stick with them. My brother had an older 'only one cat' and he introduced two kittens and she was the same, she hated them!! Its wasn't long until she accepted that they weren't going anywhere, so she learnt to live with them!  Sometimes she still strops around trying to show her authority but the others take no notice!  Can't believe St Marys building your hopes up like that, like Yvonne said they must have known they were closing for two weeks   Still wont be long until your next cycle x 

Yes, I am sharing iccle, I have decided to stop stressing over the protocol, it will come when it comes. I still have 11 days to go so plenty of time, I just want to get my injection teach booked so I know its really happening   I am getting so excited now!!

Hows 'The Monster' today??   Have you managed to stay calm over the weekend?? Hows the other symptoms, not too bad I hope??

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Not stopping long, am off poorly today and haven't been up long.  Started with a horrendous migraine which came from nowhere while we were out yesterday.  DH ended up having to pull in at the side of the road so I could be sick - very dignified    Just gonna have some toast, a nice warm bath and clean pj's then just lounge around and take it easy for the rest of the afternoon.  Has completely wiped me out, hopefully it's killed off the bad moods as well!  Not had one this bad in a couple of years - although usually I can head them off with a combination of ibuprofen and co-codamol or I have some strong prescription painkillers but can't take any of them while going through tx, only paracetemol which does absolutely nothing for me so just had to suffer through it    

Hope everyone's okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Yvonne you poor thing   It must be awful not being able to take anything stronger! You have my full sympathy as I am a migraine sufferer too and I cant imagine not being able to take anything. You keep yourself rested and try not to do much, I hope it goes soon   It cant be long now until you start stimming is it? Do the nasty symptoms go then? I really hope so! Take care xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Aww Yvonne, poor you. Can you not take codeine? I was allowed it after EC so would have thought it should be OK for you now? Maybe call CARE and ask them. It's pretty good for migraine. How many days of D/r have you got left?

Iccle one what a bummer about you having to wait a month. Do you have to do another LP can't you just do a SP cycle this time now you aren't sharing? SP is so much easier not having to D/R and it only takes 2 weeks from starting to EC. The kittens sound divine   

LL, once your protocol has been typed up you can order your drugs, you don't need to wait to receive it. Give them a call today and you will be able to order your drugs and book injection training straight away...

We have decided to buy a new house without selling ours, we are just going to rent it out. So we went to see 4 houses yesterday, I can't believe what some people are like. When we've had viewings our houses have always looked like show houses, I swear some people hadn't even bothered to hoover yesterday- I don't know how they expect to sell especially in such a cr*p market 

Got in touch with an old school friend who lives in Israel through ******** and her little boy was born on 22nd June after a number of IF treatments. She was told 8 years ago she would have problems conceiving so she is over the moon, he is her miracle. Just wanted to share another positive story with you all.

Not heard anything from my friend in Ireland and I don't want to chase her as I promised I wouldn't. I'm only hoping she got a BFP but is keeping quiet until she has had her 1st scan. She has already had 3 IUI's so this was her 1st IVF.

Hi everyone else hope you are all OK?

Sam


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha Ha Sam, I know what you mean about other peoples houses, I was selling my house last year and ran round like a fool making it showhome standard, loads of fresh flowers etc. for each viewing, not a hair out of place! We went to one house which was filthy and she made us wipe our feet on a tea towel when we came in from viewing the garden!! And another house that looked fab from the outside but inside it looked like it hadn't been cleaned in years, there was even a fish bowl on the kitchen table that stunk and was green with dead fish in it!!   Ewww!! 

I have phoned but straight to answer phone, I will give them a call in the morning x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to have people round to view without making sure everything was spotless (dh is already perplexed about me cleaning light switches and door handles as part of my normal routine!)

We have proper names for the kittens now - the silver is called Amala (meaning quiet) and the brown is called Amera (meaning leader or princess) both suit their natures perfectly and sound good together!

No Sam I can't do an SP, the NHS only do LP - which is a huge bummer. It gives me more time for weight loss tho - I weighed 10st 12lb this morning which is a loss of about 1st 10lb  
I also have a runny eye and judging by the blurb on the NHS website I think I have a blocked tearduct - bloody annoying, still on painkillers for my tooth too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello ladies!  Suffering with a cold and work is stressing me out so I've booked the rest of the week off!! I am going to bed shortly but will be able to log on at some point this week hopefully.
love to all.  
Yvonne - hope the migraine has eased hun, ouch! xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Yvonne, Hope you are feeling better and the migraine has gone?  

Iccle, what beautiful and unusual names for your kittens    , I wish I was as adventurous with names, My dog is a pug called pug!! So, so original!! Just seemed to suit him straight away, I must be a bit mad   What an achievement on your weight loss  , are you still on the cambridge or have you gone onto an eating plan now? Hope your tooth and eye are better x

Sam, hows the house hunting going?  

Hows your cold Flowerpot? Hope you are getting a good rest.  

Hi to everyone else xx 

Well I am so excited this morning I didn't sleep much last night as I have been waiting for an exam result which I sat I March, (feels like an eternity ago!!) I am very pleased to say I have passed   I am grinning from ear to ear as I really didn't think that I had done well in it! Just need my protocol to arrive and it will be a fantastic day!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I am much better now thanks, although just had a stupid hot flush walking home - I was half way and just had to stop, legs were like jelly, I must have looked a complete weirdo  

Had my baseline scan today after a mix up with dates - I was convinced that it was tomorrow but couldn't remember whether it was 10am or 10:30am so phoned to check yesterday only to be told I was booked in for today    Just shows how well my brain is working at the moment, poor DH had to change his shift at work cos he'd arranged for tomorrow to be his day off  

Anyway, all good, lining down to 3mm, some follies growing on both ovaries already, bloods perfect and I start stimming on 10th and scan booked for 16th.  Would rather not have to d/r for another 8 days as feel completely horrid but got to wait for my recip to catch up and the main thing is that everything is responding as it should.  Although they decided again to rummage around for a vein in my arm and I now have a massive blood blister from that plus a nice bruise where they eventually got blood out of the back of my hand.  The nurse is a little concerned about getting the sedation in at ec as the veins in my hands are starting to deteriorate as well now.

Sam, good luck with the house hunting - you will see even more houses where people's standard of "tidiness" are different to yours.  Although actually looking at my house at the moment it looks like a cyclone has gone through it  

LL, congrats on passing your exam  and congrats to you iccle on your weight loss, almost 2 stone, you have done fantastically well   and your kittens names are lovely - very elegant.

Flower, hope your cold is a bit better, make sure you get plenty of rest  

I am off now in search of food, I'm starving!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am glad your scan went well Yvonne, the 10th will soon be here. Its a good job you rang to check though   
Well, my protocol arrived and my drugs are ordered and coming tommorow, I can't wait now I am so excited!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I forgot that I meant to ask if any of you have read the zita west books, and if so which one/ones do you recommend Thanks x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hooray    What date do you start?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Next Saturday, 12th!! Soooo excited


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

You'll be catching me up being a grotbags in no time    Have you got your injection teach booked in?  When you're doing them, I've found tummy to be much less stingy than top of legs and my legs kept bruising/bleeding but not a single mark on my tum.  Bit more itchy afterwards than legs but better than spotty with bruises!  Also, the buserelin holds a lot more than 11 doses, I double checked with the nurse today and she said she has heard of 14 doses coming from 1 bottle which is about right, I am on day 13 today and still have enough left for about half of tomorrow's dose in the bottle.  

What dose menopur are you on?  I'm on 300 and 225 alternate days.  Also, if your protocol says Ovitrelle for the trigger shot you will probably get Pregnyl as apparently they don't use Ovitrelle anymore.  I phoned them to make sure I'd got the right thing and find out how to mix it because it's not pre-mixed like Ovitrelle and it's 1 solvent for the 2 powders.  From what I've read Pregnyl is meant to be the better of the 2 anyway as Ovitrelle is synthetic HCG and Pregnyl is naturally derived (if you believe what you read anyway....!)

Am very excited someone from the same clinic that I know is going to be cycling at a similar time


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I can't wait to be a raging monster with you!! I am going to book my teach tommorow hopefully for Tuesday/Wednesday next week, thanks for the advice on the tummy jabs, I think I would prefer them there too, don't think I could attempt my leg   
I am on 0.5ml Burserelin, 225IU Menopur, then Ovitrelle so I will probably get Pregnyl too, sounds complicated!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I found it soooo overwhelming when everything arrived because it just looked like there was so much of it and I had to read the protocol a few times but once I put the right needles with the matching drugs I was fine.  The buserelin jab is easy - it's the mixing of the menopur that I'm worried about.  I'm sure it'll be fine once I get the hang of it though    Plus I didn't realise you keep injecting the buserelin all the way through until your last dose of menopur   - at least the oestrogen levels come back up with the menopur and counteract the mood swings (so the nurse was telling DH anyway - do you know, she actually asked him if I'd been "horrible"   ) bless him, he stood there and shook his head and said no, she's been fine, at which point she congratulated me on having such a well trained husband    If only she knew.....    I won a bet with him today and he's meant to be cooking, doing the dishes and the vacuuming for a week and I got in from work and the pots from lunch were still piled in the sink so I had to do them before I got my tea.  Will have to make him pay later  

I was only shown how to inject into my leg but my appt was with Caroline the ES coordinator not the nurse because it was all a bit last minute, think it was about day 3 or 4 when I decided to switch to my tummy.  I bruise really easily anyway and not that I was planning on wandering around in hotpants or anything (god that would be a sight) but it didn't look great with matching sets of bruises on each thigh.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Your not on your own about the not realising that the Buserelin continuing with the menopur, I was under the impression it was a switch from one to the other. Double jabs each night!!!    Make sure your Dh keeps to his losing the bet forfiet, otherwise he might find that the menopur doesnt quite counteract your monster side effects!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know, although we should think ourselves lucky - apparently they used to be intramuscular needles (big horrible painful long ones) and not subcutaneous  

I shall definitely make sure he doesn't escape his forfeit


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Yvonne and LL- action stations for both of you now   Hopefully we'll have a summer of BFPs   

Iccle One congrats, what an amazing weight loss- you must post some kitten pics for us to see. It's stupid the NHS won't allow you to do SP, it must be much cheaper that LP.   

I've now seen a couple of decent houses, it's exhausting though   I'm doing a shortlist for DH to see this weekend.

Flower hoe you are feeling better.

hi, everyone else- must go and have a shower whilst DH is bathing Tilly


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls, 

OMG!!!!!!!!!  I cant believe it!! My drugs have just arrived, can anyone tell me what those super HUGE needles are for??


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

don't worry they are for mixing


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank god for that!!! I nearly died when I saw them!!!      

Thanks for answering so quickly Sam, I would of been having panic attacks all day! At least I can laugh about it now


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry LL, completely forgot you hadn't had your injection teach yet otherwise I would have warned you last night!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the big needles!!!!!!!!!  I think we all had that moment of 

its all go, i am very excited for you both!!!

I have the zita book, cant remember the name but its the one with a couple holding hands on the front. its very imformative and a lot of stuff is pre-treatment but i found it brilliant whilst having my IVF as it talks you through each day and tells you what could be happening and whats best for you on that day

hope everyone is ok?

I am ok, just drained and no energy but taking it easy, its been good being off work.  Been to the pharmacy and got my drugs for when AF arrives in about 2 weeks for my dummy cycle. not looking forwar to the steroids as heard of some horrid side effects but needs must! xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Flower,

What steroids have you been prescribed.  Is it prednisalone?  If so, don't worry too much about the side effects.  My dh takes them for his arthritis and although they made his psoriasis worse at first, he hasn't any of the millions of side effects listed in the leaflet.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well and having a good weekend so far?  We had SS for the night last night so off out for lunch shortly then taking him back home (soooo glad, I just haven't got the energy for anything right now!)

Got a bit of shopping to do this afternoon and I think I am also going to have buy a couple of pairs of trousers to get me through tx.  My tummy was swollen with AF which is usual but it's not going down now and I suppose it's only going to get bigger when I start stimms.  Hey ho, hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is OK? What an awful weekend we are having, I stood watching the boys play football yesterday for 2 hours and got soaked, went home changed into dry clothes, as the weather looked OK by then so (stupidly without a coat) I went to watch our local annual parade and it poured down again, I got a second soaking   I just hope we aren't going to have another summer like last year when it never stopped!! Sorry for the moan  

Yvonne, hows the d/r going? Not long till Thursday now, I bet you can't wait  

Iccle, how are Amala and Amera settling in? 

Sam, have you and DH viewed you shortlist this weekend, and have you found your new home yet?

Flower, have you recovered from your cold yet?

Foxy, hows the wedding plans going? Can't be long now until the big day!

Hi to everyone else xx

Oh, I meant to ask has anyone asked Care about using and Autoject pen for jabs? I have ordered one but I am not sure if they will let me use it, I will ask on Tuesday when I go for teach, but just wondered if anyone already knew? 
I'm not scared of needles, I am just scared of me!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey LL

Typically we have picked the one house that has another interested party who have made an offer today!! Additionally we promised ourselves we wouldn't pick a house that needs much work now we have Tilly and this house needs gutting! But it is a great location a quiet cul-de-sac off Prestbury road which is one of the best roads in the area... In some ways I hope the other people offer more, but if we got it it would be a great family home.

I never used a pen so don't know anything about them...

You must be really excited now  

Hope evreyone else is OK


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

That is typical, it is so stressful!   We were up for sale last year we sold twice and it fell through twice, no fault of our own. We gave up and deceided to stay put for the time being as the house we were buying had 4 people fighting over it after our sale fell through   
If its the perfect family home in the right place the work will definatley be worth it, have you put an offer in too?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi LL,

I didn't discover auto-inject pens until after I started injecting but honestly, there's no need at all for one.  My hubbie had a go at injecting me yesterday and he is the world's worst needle phobic - he struggles to even look at a needle without passing out (and I do mean physically passing out - he throws up when he has to have blood tests every 6 months - he has to have liver and kidney function checked every 6 months because of his arthritis drugs and he had to lie down when we had our jabs to go to Egypt for our honeymoon last year) but honestly, it was fine (although I have to say I was VERY nervous about letting him have a go).  The needles are so tiny, you don't even feel them go in, especially on your tummy.  I was really nervous at first too but once the first one is out of the way with you'll be fine, I promise.  I made sure hubby was still asleep the morning of the first one so I didn't have anyone looking over my shoulder and making me more nervous.  I would definitely recommend tummy for the jabs though - there isn't as much flesh on your thigh and I think that's why it bruises so much more easily and is a bit more stingy with the liquid going in.

As for d/r, I won't pretend I don't feel like poo cos I'd be lying.  Feel so tired all through the day and then come bedtime I struggle to get off to sleep, plus since that horrid migraine last weekend I've had a constant headache but I've been told that's completely normal and I should find stimming a breeze compared to d/r so I'm counting down the days!!  Also I think because in cases where you keep all your eggs to yourself I would be stimming by down wheres having to d/r for an extra week and a half to allow the recip to catch up means the symptoms carry on for longer and just get worse until you start stimming.  Sorry, don't me to put you off - some people get no symptoms at all and there are others on the cycle buddies thread that have it far worse than me so shouldn't complain really.    it will all be worth it in the end.  Hopefully it will be you catching up to your recip and you won't have to d/r as long!  Not long now for you, how exciting    

To top it all off, at 7am this morning our burglar alarm, which we haven't used in about 2 years cos it's knackered, decided to off so I wasn't very popular with the neighbours    Hubby had gone to work and I ended up having to call someone out because the panel wouldn't re-set, it was just flashing numbers all over the place.  Finally got it silenced at 8:15 after lots of curtain twitching and scowly faces at windows.  Went back to bed at 10am and slept until 1pm - nice to have the bed to myself to sprawl out  

Know what you mean about the weather, you wouldn't think it was July would you?  My washing has been on the line since Friday but can't be bothered bringing it back in - will do it when the rain stops and I can wash it and hang it out again    I am so lazy at the minute.....  I remember last summer, we got married in July and I think we got the only dry week of the month - the day we went on honeymoon apparently is started lashing down again so we were really lucky with the actual day being gorgeous and warm.  Have to say, you were very brave going to watch the boys, I would have left them to getting wet and stayed in the warm with a mug of tea!

Am hoping that when I go for my scan on the 16th I will have ec pretty soon after that as we're going away for the weekend for our wedding anniversary on 28th and leave on 25th.  My menopur runs out on 19th (they gave me 10 days worth) but hoping they will say I'm ready to do trigger shot the day after my scan so I have a few days to rest before going away.  I've worked out the dates and if I have to stim for the whole 10 days it would mean ec mid week and then et being the morning we go away which is fine, I can sleep and rest in the car on the way to Windsor and we're not planning a heavy weekend away, just a nice chilled out one with lots of lunches and lounging around etc. but would rather have a couple of days at home first.  Poor hubby though, no   for him on our wedding anniversary  

Sam, definitely put an offer in - it's lovely round there, I grew up not far from Prestbury Road just off Priory Lane and you're close to all the good schools etc. so it'll be worth it in the end.

Hope everyone else is okay?  It seems very quiet on here lately


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I know I am being a big baby with the needles, I really don't understand why though, as over the past ten years I have had a lot of invasive procedures, its just the thought of jabbing myself, but i would rather do it myself than my hubby. Oh my god no that would be ten times worse letting him try   You are so brave letting yours loose on you!! Especially with his needlephobia, he was really brave to do it for you!
I am sorry you have felt crappy throughout d/r but not long till stims, you're nearly there   I am preparing to feel really bad so that it doesn't come as a shock, we all have to go through it but it will be worth it in the end, just luck at Tilly  
Congratulations on your upcoming ( <--is that a real word or have I just made it up?) 1st anniversary, how romantic going away, shame about your DH not getting any though, there are plenty more anniversaries to come to make up for it and it will be all worth it in the end   Cant remember the last time we went out for our anniversary, I think it was about 7 years ago, we used to go every year to the hotel we had our reception at for a meal but it has been pulled down and made into flats (just like everywhere around our area at the moment, they are sticking flats in every last available space) I don't think we have done anyhing since then we should make more of an effort in future   
Can't stop laughing at your alarm   I can just imagine all the curtain twitching and huffs and puffs from your neighbours!!!! Poor you, at least you got to go back bed though


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know what you mean about the thought of injecting - it's not natural to do something to yourself that might hurt you.  It's very different when it's a doctor or a nurse poking and prodding but when you've got to do it yourself...    Think hubby just wanted to stick something sharp in me and used the "it'll help me get over my needle phobia as an excuse"    The thought of Tilly and all the other little bubs is what keeps me going, I know I don't have it too bad compared to others - I think it's just because I'm rarely poorly so although I knew I wouldn't feel great, I wasn't counting on feeling rough most of the time so I'm not used to it.  I'm just being a mardy bum    

Upcoming is definitely a real word (as far as I know anyway....!)  We're only going away because my lovely in-laws have paid for it out of their timeshare points - otherwise we probably would have just gone for a meal or something like that but in a few years we'll probably be like most couples who don't bother doing anything  

You should definitely go away for the weekend next wedding anniversary and pamper yourselves.  I think we all deserve it going through this!  There's a lovely hotel called the Wensleydale Heiffer in Yorkshire which I want to go to soon - it has loads of themed rooms like a chocolate room and a Jack Daniels room and the food is meant to be really good.  Will have to book that one sneakily though otherwise we'll end up in the Jack Daniels room and I much prefer chocolate 

Typical about the alarm - I have a neighbour who is Russian and she recently started having singing lessons and starts practising scales from about 7 in the morning and was going to have a quiet word with her and ask her to start it a little later but gonna have to wait now I'm currently the neighbourhood noise polluter   otherwise it's a bit like pot calling the kettle.....


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ha, ha, ha Yvonne can just imagine how p**sed off the neighbours were, no i'd wait a bit now before asking the russian lady to delay her scales  

DH has decided the house on Prestbury Road is too much of a financial burden, we already own a house in sandbach that we rent out, 2 shops and the flat we currently live in so he is worried that if we lose a tenant or if i get pregnant again we could end up in a real mess- he is right really plus we should be focussing on Tilly not developing a house  

We have seen another one off Ivy Road which is gorgeous so we will probably go for that _i'm also going to see one in Tytherington tomorrow which may part ex for our flat so that is another possibility. 

Yvonne just wait until you get your BFP the 1st trimester is exhausting- I slept for most of it   The stimms are fine I had no side effects at all  

We now share our anniversary with Tilly's birthday so we'll probably never celebrate it again- Tilly's birthday will probably always take precedent   I'm definitely not complaining though as long as DH remembers my pressie


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I suppose it's best to be sensible.  Both Tytherington and Ivy Road way are nice though - my sister lives just off there, on the edge of the Weston but it's a really quiet cul-de-sac so away from any trouble that happens off the estate.  She's got a great set of neighbours, since her ex moved out when she was pg they do her garden for her and everything!

I would say if DH ever forgets your pressie he has absolutely no excuse seeing as though you share it will Tilly's birthday - I imagine if he did he's be in big trouble  

I feel so lazy today, we've just been up to the Ryles Arms for tea cos neither of us could be bothered cooking and I'm in my pj's already because I was bursting out of my trousers!  We had a letter through at work for 2 people, 3 courses £20 so a tenner each and it was more or less the normal menu you could choose from and they didn't skimp on the portions either.  Well worth a visit next time you fancy going out for something to eat.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The Ryles arms sounds great Yvonne, where abouts is it?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's up at Sutton, if you follow Byrons Lane where it turns to Hollin Lane and just keep going for a couple of miles it's up there.  They've got a lovely patio outside with gorgeous views as well - not that we've got the weather for sitting outside at the moment


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Aaah I know where you mean, yeah it's nice up there. It's a good idea to get out and about as much as poss now, I never felt like going to pubs etc when preggers. We do go out now though with Tilly she went to the Shalimar last weekend for a curry and Pizza Express the weekend before- she sits there as good as gold, it's great  

We had MIL and FIL round, I am trying to encourage them to come here rather than us go there (Tarporley) MIL tries to take Tilly over when we go there and it really stresses me out. I know I should be patient it's her 1st grandchild so she's besotted ( I'm sure she'll be as besotted with any others)

They came to see that house with us 'cos FIL is a builder so he gave us an estimate to do the work (£15k just to make it habitable!)


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm a Balti Kitchen girl - I like the Shalimar but can never be bothered walking that far up into town    Bless little Tilly, when she starts weaning she'll be after your naan bread dipped in curry when she's had enough of just milk!  We don't go out a huge amount anymore - Macc is so boring.  I occasionally have a girly night out in town but DH isn't really one for chart music (bless him   ) and I think I outgrew preachers (or creepers as I prefer to call it   ) when I was about 21.  Don't mind Chicago but even in there they seem to get younger and more yobbish.  I like Jar Bar - especially when they have cocktails on 2-4-1.

Know what you mean about MIL's and taking over - my sis has similar issues with her ex's parents.  It's only natural to not want anyone to take over when it's your first child, especially when it's something you've had to fight harder than most to get there.

Wow, £15k to do the work.  That is kind of pushing it a bit financially as mortgage companies normally put a retainer in for that kind of cash so you have to find it yourself first.  I'm assuming that's mates rates as well rather than full price?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I know what you mean about Macc, we haven't been out for anything other than a meal for years   Primarily because of all this TTC milarky   TBH I used to live in Poynton so mainly went out in Alderley Edge and Wilmslow ( Brassingamens, Rectory, Yesterdays etc- all very sad now   ) so didn't know the night-spots of Macclesfield .  I am just too old now anyway   

Yeah £15k and it's on the market for £245 !!! and I mean that would only just make it habitable it would still be a total sh*t hole and need full redecoration etc, best just to walk away. The other one is immaculate we could just unpack and relax


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Haven't been to Brasingamens for ages.  Alderley seems to be the place to be at the moment - we drove through there last week and it was packed.  There's quite a few swanky grill/wine bar places opened.

Know what you mean about being too old - I feel great at the time, I just can't cope with the morning after effects anymore.  End up spending most of the day running between the bedroom and the bathroom      I'm such a lightweight now when it comes to drinking.

£260k!!  I think Macc is one of the few places in the country where house prices haven't gone down.  I'm definitely all for unpacking and relaxing!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Brasingamens is closed now, it's in the process of being refurbed and opened as something else- I used to go there at least once a week when I was 20-22, very sad  

I go to the Bar and Grill a lot they do the best burgers around, totally homemade with a mean red onion relish, highly recommended.

Yeah it would cost is £260 to get it habitable and then probably another £20-30k to do what we would want- currently it's only a 2-3 bedroom dormer bungalow. It's because of the location. I don't mind spending the money as long as I knew I would get it back when I sold it, but who knows what's going to happen in this market. I told the agent we weren't going to offer so I'll just carry on looking. 

I am going to see one on 18th July and it's part of a TV show called Open house, so they have an open day on 18th and invite offers at the end of the day and it's all filmed   the house looks pretty good but I'm mainly going to see if I can get on TV 

How are you feeling today, any better?

Hope everyone else is OK- Yvonne and I seem to be taking the whole thread over...Soz

Iccle One any more news about you starting at St Mary's or are they still making you wait?

Flower when do you start your dummy cycle

Princess, how are you and Rayyan

Em, hope you are OK

Hickson, I saw on another thread that you had been told you probably had a bio-chemical last cycle?? what did they recommend for your next cycle?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

mmmm burgers.... can you tell I've not had my tea yet    

Good luck getting on the tv - you'll have to let us know what channel it's on   

Am feeling much better today thanks, think all that sleep yesterday plus I slept really well last night has really helped.  Plus knowing I've only got 2 more sleeps until I can get some hormones back in my system helps (think DH is looking forward to that as well   )

I don't know where everyone's disappeared to from here lately, only seems to be us and LL.......


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha, ha, I know the feeling about the (whole) day after the night before Yvonne, these days I just cant cope I am so so ill the next day. Only bother about twice a year now, it takes me that long to recover!! And I feel like everyones Grannie when I go out, although there is a place that is full of oldies so I usually end up 'blending' in there, dancing away to all the 80's tunes  

Sam, make a bid for the property even if you don't want it, then after they have filmed you as a prospective buyer, and made TV stardom, you can pull out!!  

Hope everyones ok?

LLxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Gosh, it is quite, where is everyone??

Well, I have been for my injection teach today, and it went well. I don't even feel that nervous about my first jab anymore I just can't wait to do it   

Did anyone who has previous tx have sedation or a GA for EC? I didn't realise there was a choice until today, I think I might opt for a GA, any excuse for a sleep for me!  

Yvonne, I hope all goes well tomorrow x 

Love to all xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

yep it is very quiet here recently...where is everyone

Glad the injection lesson went well, I was the same as you just dying to get started   You don't need GA for EC, sedation is fine and it means you will recover faster plus your DH will be with you so will hear the embryologist call out 'EGG' everytime they collect one. If you have GA your DH isn't allowed in 'theatre' ( Its actually a pretty small room with medical equipment in it).

You are more likely to feel pain a few hours afterwards rather than during so I definitely recommend sedation.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Glad your injection teach went well LL and you're not as anxious anymore.  I think my little follies that were already present on the baseline scan are starting to grow as getting some twinges on either side - hopefully that means I will respond well to the stimms and get lots of juicy eggies  

LL, I am definitely having sedation rather than GA (not that I've been offered a choice??   )  GA doesn't agree with me at all.  

Sam, I quite like the sound of hearing them shouting "EGG" whenever they get one    Hopefully I won't be that out of it that I start making daft comments back at them  

Can't believe how quiet it is on here lately.  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The 1st time I had sedation I was totally knocked out, the 2nd time the tube fell out of the cannula so basically the drugs were dripping down my body rather than going into it so I was wide awake and aware of everything throughout and it didn't hurt too much either.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha ha, I can just imagine them shouting 'EGG' and me shouting something ridiculous back! Will have good think about it, I should go for sedation after all I have given birth twice so it can't be that bad!!   I know it sounds strange but I like GA's!!  

Yvonne, Have you got an approx. EC date


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG, Sam thats not good, you were brave!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Blimey, definitely brave.  Your pain threshold must be through the roof    I would absolutely shi**ing myself if that happened to me!

LL, no EC date yet, got a scan on 16th and I will have had 7 stimms jabs by then so hopefully it won't be too far away - they've only given me 10 days supply of menopur so I doubt they'll let me go longer.  Plus I want to have a couple of days at home resting after et before we go away so I'm crossing everything that when I have my scan I'll have responded well and they'll tell me to do my trigger shot the next day.  Everything's been textbook so far and Mr Lowe was really pleased when he scanned me last week (the nurses had a backlog so had dragged the consultants in to do some work   )  My lining was really thin and I had some follies on each ovary which he termed as a "head start" before stimming so I'm optimistic for ec at the end of next week  

Not long for you now!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh your nearly there, I am so excited for you xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't believe how quickly it's gone - seems like only yesterday I took delivery of the drugs!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good I am glad it has passed quickly for you, and you have had the added wait for your receipent to catch up!! Hope you 2ww goes just as quickly x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

not been on cos it's been hectic with the kittens

I only ever had sedation for EC and was fine - first time around I had an unconsious converstation with the Consultant. Said "So, how long have you been doing this?"   told him that my womb was tilted "my womb tilts, my womb tilts" and also waved my arms around and cheered when they said they had 8 eggs   - totally off my face - oh I said that too apparently "God Jay, (dh) I am off my face! ha ha ha hah ha ha haaaah haaa" I just take solace in the fact that I didn't swear  

NHS is still keeping me waiting Sam - got to phone on day one this month (28th ish) and if they can fit me in on the diary they will bring me in for day two bloods for a day 21 start - oh and check this which I have only just remembered whilst reading about dh's being in the theatre during sedation - Jay can't come in to theatre whether I have sedation or not ! How evil is that!!!! I am fuming now, well in a way it's better for him because he says that it is pretty gruesome, but he likes to be there because it feels like he has actually been involved then cos he thinks he has a pretty easy run of it (which he does!)
I can't believe they are being so bad about it.

Glad you are feeling confident LL - I was suprised when I had my injection teach because there was no pain from the jab at all.

Oh and I tried my belly once Yvonne - never again   thigh every time for me (well saddlebag area really) and I have jabbed that much that I know where the nervless spots are  
First cycle though I am sure I jabbed right down the length of a nerve though cos it hurt as I broke the skin (which it sometimes does) but the pain just got worse the further in I went, so much so that I had to take the needle out and go in somewhere else! It made me cry!
That only happened once though LL


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

No, I'm not that brave no-one noticed the tube had come out until after it was over, the 1st time was a LOT more painful and I was totally zonked out then  

Yvonne, if you need more stimms they keep a supply there to hand out, they will only know what you need once you start your stimms scans it could be more, it could be less or they could have it spot on  

Iccle one, the NHS sounds a nightmare, but if they get you a baby it'll be worth it   They seem to have an antiquated approach  

I always used the belly for jabs...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

at you Iccle during sedation - that is my worst nightmare that I will be like that, DH would never let me forget it and it would become his party piece "when Yvonne was sedated once.....", you get the picture, I would stand blushing in the corner while everyone else wet themselves laughing  

That's awful they won't let DH in theatre with you.  I know it's probably not the most pleasant thing for him to watch but I know my DH has felt pretty useless throughout all of this as it is us ladies that do most of the work!

Sam, thanks for telling me they keep a supply, I did wonder what would happen if I needed more stimms.  Fingers crossed I won't be needing them though.

I was really dumb last night, was having twinges in my tummy and one caught me off guard and made me jump and I think I've trapped a nerve slightly or something in the bottom right hand side of my back    Either that or the twinges in my ovaries are reflecting in both my back and tummy but I think it's definitely a nerve or something because it's worse when I move around.  Oh well, suppose it'll clear up.  Another good reason to get a taxi home from work instead of walking when DH has the car    I'm soooo lazy at the moment!!

LL, only a couple more sleeps until you start d/r


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all!

Just done my first menopur shot - what a faff!  Managed to get through 2 mixing needles and 2 injecting needles because I mixed 3 vials instead of 4    I am on 4 and 3 alternate days and in my excitement missed a vial out so had to get another one out and mix it quickly.  Found the plunger on the syringe a lot harder to press down than the little insulin syringes but sure I'll get used to it.  Hopefully I will start to feel a bit more with it now I'm getting some hormones back in my system.  

Better go, got to go to work although as the days go on I am feeling more and more knackered and don't want to go to work, just want to stay in bed and sleep   I went to bed so early last night and still feel like I've been hit by a train this morning.

Got my head pad on my tummy and just had my first glass of milk.  Will drink water today at work and have another glass of milk when I get home tonight and grab a hot water bottle.  Hopefully it will encourage everything to grow  

Speak later,
Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Yvonne, you must be glad that you are on stimming now hopefully you will feel better soon   It must be confusing having to switch from 3 one day to 4 the next, I would be in a muddle to, mind you it doesn't take much to get me confused these days   Come on follies grow, grow grow!!!!    

I think its so wrong that they won't let your DH in for EC Iccle,  Can he join you for ET? Hows your kittens settling in?

Sam hows things?? 

I think I have decided to go for tummy for jabs, I just can't stand the thought of the thigh. I must be funny about arms and legs I have to have a 3 monthly B12 injection that is intramuscular,. It should usually be given in the arm, but I insist that the nurse does it in my bottom, don't know why but I just prefer it there, I know I must be mad!!   Also a friend said last night that she had heard that the closer you jab to the ovaries the better? I haven't heard this and I don't believe that it's true, but now she has said it I can't ignore it if you now what I mean??   

Oh well 2 more sleeps to go!! I am so excited, I bought I little alarm yesterday that is set to go off each night at eight so hopefully I won't forget!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It was a bit of a muddle for me too to start with the Menopur Yvonne and I was on the same each night!
I also found that if you draw the plunger up and down a couple of times it helps to loosen it although some do seem to go better than others.

I think it's a bit of an old wives tale about the jabbing LL - it goes into your system and jigs your hormones regardless of where the entry point is, it's not like savlon that only acts or acts better in the area that it is applied

I hope he can join me for ET otherwise there will be holy hell to pay!!!
The kittens are doing ok thanks - they seem to have attached themselves to dh (much to his pleasure!) and our older cat is getting more tolerant 


Hows the house hunting going Sam?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

We've found a house, Iccle one, so now it's just a case of sorting out the finances and making an offer. It's a bit scary buying another without selling this but hopefully we'll find a tenant  quickly  The kittens sound adorable. I really don't understand their reasoning in not allowing partners in for EC  

Yvonne get used to being tired, the first 12-20 weeks of pregnancy are exhausting- I slept a LOT    

LL you must be so excited now


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oh gosh how exciting!
We've just sorted our remortgage and we're horrified at it jumping up to £1000 a month (mind you we have dropped it to 20 years though) our plan of action is to drop it by a couple of years every time we re-mortgage and that way we should be clear by the time dh is 47 and free to get another if we want (or just have extravagant holidays 4 or 5 times a year  )


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle - the extravagant holidays 5 yimes a year sound much better to me    Glad the kitties are settling in.  My cat became DH's cat when I moved in with him.  It was just me and the mog for a few years and he absolutely hated men until the day DH came in after one of our first dates and he jumped straight into his lap the traitor.  Now he tends to ignore me all night and at about 10:45 each night DH is on lates, goes and sits by the front door waiting for DH to come in from work!

Sam, I gave up today and came home at 2pm.  Was making so many mistakes at work and made a complete fool of myself with IT when I was doing the payroll and working with a password protected spreadsheet    Am going to go in tomorrow morning and finish the payroll and a couple of other bits then work from home in the afternoon (read go to bed for a nap then do a couple of hours work followed by vegging out in front of the TV   )  Glad you found a house, good luck getting a tenant in quickly.  Whereabouts are you going?

LL, good luck for tomorrow hun!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It's a good plan Iccle one, the shops that we have will be paid off in about 10 years (as long as we keep them   ) and they currently bring us in £950pcm in rent, so in 10 years that will all just be profit (assuming we still have tenants   ) and will hopefully enable us to treat ourselves.

I think we are both terrified that we are stretching ourselves a bit too far, so will probably mull it over for the weekend to make sure we are making the right decision but I think we will probably go for the house just off Ivy Road as long as we can get it for the right price  

Yvonne working from home sounds like a plan. Take it easy. I know what you mean about your hormones though, mine are in a real muddle at the moment   My hair is starting to  thin out (not in big clumps or anything but juts a lot more down the shower plug hole and in my hairbrush) it went really thick during pregnancy and I keep having hot flushes and getting headaches- it's like being on clomid again   I guess they'll sort themselves out in time.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Keeping everything crossed you get a good price on the house  

Apparently you don't shed any or very little hair whilst you're pg which apparently is why it's more noticeable afterwards when it starts dropping out again.  My DH is always complaining about my hair blocking the plughole and clogging up the hoover - I've got really thick hair that grows really quickly but it just drops out all over the place    Poor you with the hot flushes and headaches, bet you'd thought you'd had more than your fair share of them for a while    Hopefully they will settle down soon - you can't be too far away now with Tilly being over 2 months (I still can't believe she's 2 months already!!)  They do say it takes a while for everything to settle down....oh the joys of being a woman  

Best get myself off to work!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope everyone's well!  LL, how did your first jab go yesterday?  I have been getting fluid spots from the menopur come out afterwards even though I leave the needle in for a few seconds, not quite sure where I'm going wrong or if it makes any difference to it's effect though.....  I was doing so well with the buserelin injections too    Am having to write down my dosage each day as well so I remember to mix the correct number of vials  

Sam, any news on the house.  Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Iccle, how's the kittens?  Has your older cat stopped thinking they've come to eat him up yet?  

Not heard from Flower for a while either, hope she's okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

Not made an offer on the house yet, going to do it on Monday- we don't want to seem too keen   Plus we have a few things to sort out first.

not sure what you mean about the fluid spots?? Do you mean you get fluid leaking out of the injection site afterwards? Not something ~I've heard of before but thst doesn't mean you should worry about it, maybe just call CARE to ask them.

When is your 1st stimms scan?

LL how's it going with you?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Yes that's what I meant - a bit of fluid leaking when I pull the needle out.  They did say it could happen if I pulled the needle out too quickly afterwards because of the rate the skin absorbs the fluid.  I am leaving it in a bit though, maybe I just need to be more patient and wait for longer    First stimms scan is Wednesday and I'll have been stimming a week by then so I'm hoping they'll be able to give me a date and it'll be the end of the week or early the following week.  I don't really want to cancel our weekend away for our anniversary as we've been looking forward to it for ages and the in-laws paid for it so we'll probably go even if it means sitting around the hotel and not really going out anywhere - it's still a break from home so will still be relaxing.  I just have that niggling feeling that I'll end up with et the day before we go or something like that.  

From physical signs I think I'm responding exactly how I should - if I didn't know before, I definitely know now exactly where my ovaries are located    I am soooo relieved though that Thorpe Park is definitely out of the window - DH really wanted to go but I hate rollercoasters and so with it likely being so close to et, it'd be a complete waste of money    This is the second thing tx has got me out of - he won tickets to Glastonbury but with injecting, not exactly hygienic to take all your needles where the mud gave people e-coli a couple of years ago    I hate camping with a passion and I know he wouldn't have enjoyed Glastonbury, it's really not his thing at all but he wouldn't listen 

Good luck for Monday.  Hopefully they'll be that shocked to have an offer from you so late after looking round that they'll snap your hand off to accept it!

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi chicks
sorry i havent been around much.  I had a bit of a cold and been generally run down, lovely cold sore etc. gorgeous! had acu on weds and have slowly improved through the week. Work has been horrendous which hasn't helped!  Also have pmt and AF due next week when i start the drugs so i guess its best i feel rubbish  now rather then!

anyway, how is everyone?   is the jabbing going ok ladies?  hope your bearing up ok.

Regarding sedation v GA, i had sedation twice and it was totally fine, and would do that again,  I don't remember a thing and dh too said about the "EGG" shout   Its good for them to feel involved.  apparently i was chatting right through all  mine.  on the first one i said to dh "Is Mr Patel here yet" despite the fact he was sat with his head between my legs   Mr P then said "I'm nearly done" and started laughing so I was saying no your not mr p your having me on and he was laughing his head off!!   The best bit is the sandwiches and drink after hee hee 

its all scary stuff isnt it about morgages and the prices of stuff.  how much has diesel/petrol gone up   The difference to fill up my car is scary

hope your all enjoying your weekend, my dh is away overnight with the lads tonight so its a chick flick and a bottle of wine for me!!   xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

just dropping by

We sold our elliptical trainer on ebay and the bloke came to collect it and drop the money so we are off to the picture to watch the new kung fu flic (both are serious kung fu freaks  ) Should be a good one as it has Jackie Chan *and* Jet Li

God I wish I could have a wine Flower - still on painkillers for my tooth so nowt down, I keep trying to do without so that I can but it's just not happening 

I used to get the odd bit of fluid come out too Yvonne - tbh I never thought it was an issue and I always responded ok


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days, I have been a bit busy and I went out with the girls last night and it takes me forever to get ready these days. 

Hows everyone? Isn't the rain starting to get depressing? We must get some nice weather soon, I am beginning to feel like a duck!!  

Well I have just done my first jab, it was fine just a bit itchy and stingy now   I am so excited now that I am actually on my way!!          it all feels so real i can't quite believe it


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh flower, that made me giggle.  Mr P must see and hear all sorts when he's got us under    Sorry you've been feeling poorly but like you say, better now than when on the drugs.

Iccle, can't believe your tooth is still playing you up    Nice to hear I'm not the only one getting fluid spots, that's put my mind at rest now  

LL congrats on your first jab, I thought it was yesterday    That's what these drugs do to you, every injection dissolves a bit more of your brain


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just wanted to ask you if you know how soon symptons can start? I know I must be being over sensitive and watching and waiting for every little thing, but I feel so hot today my face feels like its glowing! Do you think its possible to be the Burserelin or am I just being silly?  

LLxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi LL,

For me symptoms started within 24 hours - if you think that most women go through the menopause/system shutting down over a period of 2/3 years, we get all that squeezed into a couple of weeks.  The drugs start to work immediately so you're not being daft - although prepare to get dafter with every day that goes by  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Yvonne, at least I am not going mad then   I also shouted and my eldest son this morning for no particular reason   I felt so sorry for him afterwards and really want to explain why, but I don't want the boys to know anything unless I am lucky enough to become pregnant and get to the 3 month stage, so I will just have to tell him to ignore me because i am not feeling myself at the moment. I am now ready to become dafter each day  

Hows your menopur going, is it getting any easier? Can you feel it more when you jab than the Burserelin? Are you symptoms starting to subside now?

LLxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, I also meant to ask is it now I should be drinking all the water or when I get to stimms can't  remember? See I am starting to loose my marbles already!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi LL,

I don't blame you for not wanting to tell you boys, we haven't told step-son either.  He knows about the m/c in May but other than that nothing.  His mum knows due to the round of hospital appts etc. 

Menopur all going fine.  I can honestly say that from about yesterday afternoon I have felt sooo much better, not as tired, grumpy or headachey.  The jabs feel the same as the buserelin, they don't hurt at all although they do leave little red marks everywhere which the buserelin jabs don't.  The syringe is a bit trickier to use - the plunger is a lot stiffer than the little insulin syringes, but I think that's because it's 4 times the size!

They say water when you're stimming (and milk and lots of protein) but I found that drinking lots of water while d/r helped with the fuzzy head/headachey stuff - I think it must dehydrate you a little.  Thinking about it, with hot flushes you sweat a lot more so need more fluid.  Ah ha!  It makes sense now (3 1/2 weeks down the line....   )

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha ha, you must be getting back to normal you are now thinking straight and realising things!! I have bought an autoject pen that I might use for the menopur but i'm not sure whether to use it yet   
Right I am off to put jug of water in the fridge, I hate drinking alot I normally manage about 3 drinks of anything a day, but whats has to be done has to be done!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know what you mean - I'm not a big fan of water, usually tea or vodka and orange.  Still haven't bought any caffeine free tea bags  

Did the clinic say you could use the autoinject pen?  If you've done okay with the buserelin jabs you should be fine with the menopur - it's just the faff of mixing it all up.  I assume you'd still have to mix it before you loaded the pen would you?  Or can you get them pre-loaded?  I know ladies that are on gonal-f can buy pre-loaded pens.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

They said I can use it if I want to, but I dont know whether its worth the messing, you still have to mix then load it into the pen and press the trigger, will see when the time comes.

OOpps!! I haven't stopped caffine I will get some decaf tea and coffee when I go shopping


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I got headaches with the menopur so felt like drinking lots of water anyway but it helps prevent OHSS. I know people say about Milk/protein but I remain very unconvinced. I asked Sue at CARE about it and she said not to bother but I tried it anyway last time and ended up with only the same number of follies (5) as the previous cycle and I was on double the dose the 2nd time so it definitely didn't work for me  

I definitely recommend dropping the caffeine ASAP though, recent studies have shown it can increase miscarriage as well as decreasing fertility.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sounds like your doing really well with the jabbing. I'd echo the water drinking, drink lots and lots.  Its good to have plenty in you even before tx and during so your doing the right thing.  it does help with any headaches too. i did do the milk and protein thing, not sure if it helped but i was a poor responder, especially on my first cycle, so i tried anything anyone recommended! keep up the good work 

i am fine but started with AF pains so she should be here sometime this week  got my drugs ready and waiting. crikey!  

take care all, dinner is ready to come the oven xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's great news Flower - not often we want AF to arrive but in this case  

Sam, i'm now stocked up on decaf tea - am hoping it'll taste the same    Oh well, small sacrifice!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I drink Decaf green tea Yvonne which is quite yummy and decaf coffee- TBH I've never tried normal decaf tea so hope it tastes OK


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We had dropped of the page!!   How are you all? 

Yvonne how long is it until your scan? 

Sam, have put an offer in on the house yet?

Iccle is your tooth any better?

Flowerpot has AF arrived yet?

I hurt myself jabbing last night, I think I was a bit hesitant and the needle didn't go in first time   Not looking forward to tonights, but it's got to be done   Keep remembering why I am doing it    
I do feel quite down and low today, I am hoping that I will snap out of it soon did anyone else experience this? It's surprising me how soon these side effects seem to be hitting me!!

Love to all LLxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL - i did that on one of my jabs, just the once, good luck for today. dont think about it just stick it in 

no AF yet, i get pains anything upto a week before so its any day this week really!  De-caf tea - i found the pg tips ones the best, couldnt taste the difference!  

 everyone xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi LL,

 at last night's needle, you will get the hang of it though, promise xx

I was surprised too at how quickly the side effects happen, it's not pleasant at all. Some days will be better than others. I didn't realise how icky I'd felt until yesterday which was the first day I've felt more normal and we had a really busy day. Got loads of washing done, some shopping and tidied the garden.

My scan is Wednesday - am really hoping they'll give me a date for ec. I bought a pair of trousers from M&S yesterday (nice grannified stretchy ones  ) They fit fine yesterday and had some room in them for my growing tum but went to put them on this morning and can't do them up  My tummy is just expanding that much! Lots of twinges from my ovaries and also (TMI alert  ) lots of cervical mucus which I normally get around ovulation time so I'm pretty sure I'm responding okay to the drugs.



samper said:


> I drink Decaf green tea Yvonne which is quite yummy and decaf coffee- TBH I've never tried normal decaf tea so hope it tastes OK


Green tea - eugh!! Definitely an acquired taste  Decaf tea is actually okay, doesn't taste any different. Although I have bought the expensive twinings decaf tea  If I've got to go without my caffeine I'm having the good stuff  Did get a bit of a headache though from caffeine withdrawal so I've had to have 2 cups of proper stuff to get rid of my headache.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Yvonne,

I am glad you are feeling more normal now and on the better side on things.   Sorry but I can't stop laughing at the trouser situation!! Can you take them back and exchange them? At least that has cheered me up a bit   I haven't tried green tea I'm not sure I'd like it as I am not to keen on any herbal teas I have tried before. I have got my supply of decaf tea and coffee today, I've not tried the tea yet, but the coffee is OK, M&S fairtrade it's quite nice  
Sounds like things are definitely going in the right direction for you scan next week, how exciting not long now x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Like you say LL it'll all be worth it   Our offer was accepted so excited but scared  

Yvonne, you are unlikely to get a definite EC date at first stimms scan, they may be able to give you a rough one though. 

Just a quick note 'cos Dh is home so will be back later


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Littlelambxx said:


> Sorry but I can't stop laughing at the trouser situation!! Can you take them back and exchange them? At least that has cheered me up a bit


Glad to be of service  I am going to take them back and swap them for an even bigger size tomorrow after work.

 Yay, glad your offer was accepted Sam. A rough date is fine with me, at least I have something to count down to and can make rough plans around it. Can you tell how much I hate not being in control of things  

Hi Flower, fingers crossed AF arrives soon - quicker the dummy run is over with the quicker you can get on to a proper tx and    have a BFP!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, a rough idea is fine in principle but my EC ended up being 3 days later than they first guestimated so don't bank on it too much   I'm like you though about liking to be in control of things. Maybe you should get yourself some maternity pants now then they'll fit through IVF and Pregnancy  

Green Tea isn't herbal LL  it's just unfermented Tea ( normal tea leaves have been fermented so are stronger). I don't drink milk so I prefer green tea as normal tea is too strong. I love it but know it can be an acquired taste- I love Earl Grey as well. Stay away from raspberry tea though as it can cause uterine contractions.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

samper said:


> Maybe you should get yourself some maternity pants now then they'll fit through IVF and Pregnancy


  if I keep expanding at the rate I'm going they'd probably fit


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the trouser situation!! I remember that well ha ha!!  Yeah my EC date got moved on too because i was a slow responder.  keep having water if you feel bloated too hun 

no AF yet for me will keep you posted.  feeling a bit  about it, cant believe its nearly a year since my last tx xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't stop but just wanted to say GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Yvonne hope you have lots an lots of great follies   

I can't believe it's nearly a year since your last treatment Flower, how time flies... I'll be   that this is it for you this time


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening ladies!

Flower - glad I made you laugh.  If I drink anymore water I'll need to wear a nappy    Keeping everything crossed this dummy tx goes well so you can move on.

Thanks Sam, I am really, really nervous now.  Am really hoping we have loads of follies because worst case scenario is if we get less than 8 eggs we have chosen to give them all to the recip so we can still egg share - if we choose to keep them all we can't es again.  Sam, was your offer accepted?

LL, how are you getting on with your jabs hun?  Are you any better with them now and coping with the side effects?

Yvonne  xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning  

Yvonne, Good luck for today I will be thinking of you xxxx      
My jabs are getting better but I have been asleep most of the time over the last 48 hours!!! 
Got to go and get boys ready for school, they both have sports day today am & pm, just hope I can stay awake  

Catch up later LLxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be fine Yvonne, let us know how you get on   . Yes, our offer was accepted so going to sort out the finances later this morning 

Have fun at the sports days LL


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all!

Just back from my scan and I have 16 follies    A couple of small ones but most are a good size.  Originally they said back for scan Friday but changed their mind and want me back first thinh tomorrow so they can see exactly how fast how quickly I'm responding in case I'm in danger of over-stimulating.  They've said trigger shot Saturday with EC Monday but no times yet.  Hooray!!  Nearly there    The puzzling thing is I seem to have been moved from Mr P, who I saw initially, to Mr Lowe who scanned me last time and looked at my scan results this morning    

The nurse who scanned me this morning was a right grump, didn't say a word unless I asked a question - not like the nice nurses who were attempting to get blood out of me.

LL - enjoy sports day!

Sam, good luck sorting the finances out - I hate doing stuff like that


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

great news yvonne   that's a fab result.

you will be basically be dealt with by which ever consultant is there, as they may not all be there 1st thing. Again with EC and ET you may have them done by whichever cons is on the schedule that day- they don't all do EC an ET everyday... so don't worry too much. The whole team meet every afternoon and discuss every client so Mr P will still be involved in your ongoing treatment.

Your scans are done by a sonographer, not a nurse- the nurses do the bloods etc, so the sonographer usually won't tell you too much at all, the nurses will give you all the info.

You won't get times for the trigger jab and EC until the day of the trigger jab as they won't put you on the schedule until they know for definite that you are ready to go- they dont want to do EC too early or too late..


keep us posted and keep drinking that water


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

The clinic have just phoned to change my next scan from tomorrow to Saturday now.  Does anyone have any idea why that might be?    This morning they said Friday then changed it to tomorrow because they wanted to keep an eye on things as I'd responded so quickly and now they've phoned to change it to Saturday    Will that be because my blood results aren't showing as much change as the scan?  Forgot to ask because my phone was screaming at me and I was trying to plug it in on charge before it went halfway through the conversation


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Yvonne

Don't worry  it'll just be based on your bloods, they would only want to see you tomorrow if they were worried you may be nearly ready to pop obviously you aren't so they'll just leave you a few days longer...

They review every case in the afternoon based on scan and bloods and determine next steps from that.

So you probably won't be having EC on monday now I would guess, call them in the morning if you are worrried though...

We had an offer of the full asking on our flat today so that is great news  

hope everyone is OK

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I phoned Debbie the nurse back to put my mind at rest.   They still have EC planned for Monday for me - they were worried because I was nearing 20 follies that my E2 hormone levels would indicate the start of OHSS so they booked me in for tomorrow but as my bloods came back still in the normal range so they are happy to leave me and just re-check me Sat morning - I've just responded really well to the drugs, which is a relief because my worst nightmare was getting to EC and not having enough eggs and having to give all of them to the recip and starting again.  Apparently the scan on Saturday is just to take the measurements again, and make sure all is still okay for my trigger shot on Saturday night because they said they wouldn't like to leave me between now and Monday without checking everything's still okay so she said they'll give me the time for Monday on Saturday morning while I'm there - hooray    So long as my follies don't suddenly deflate!!

That's fantastic news about the offer on the flat, much less hassle than having to find a tenant.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good evening,

Thats fantastic news Yvonne I am so pleased for you   It seem to have gone so quickly since you started stimming, roll on Monday!!!

Sam, that brilliant getting a full price offer especially with todays market, its all go for you now, how exciting  

Sports day was good I had one in the morning and one in the afternoon, it was freezing but all the children enjoyed themselves  

Flowerpot, any sign of AF yet?  

Iccle, how are you? Have you got any firm dates yet?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Yvonne, I'm glad you got everything clarified. You are lucky not to have too much faffing around either I had about 4 scans 'cos I was a poor resonder and on stimms for longer. Sending lots of   your way.

Make sure you have plenty of paracetamol and codeine in for Monday just in case. You aren't allowed any ibruprofen. You may not get any pain at all but better to be on the safe side. My DH had to drive round Macc like  lunatic after my first EC looking for a late night chemist to get codeine the 2nd time I didn't have a single twinge  

Glad sports day was good LL


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi LL, glad you enjoyed sports day - shame about the weather though  

Sam, thanks for the advice, will make sure I get some in over the weekend.  Hopefully I'll be okay but you never know.  Had to correct DH today - he was going on about making sure he was on a late on Monday so he could come with me.  I did ask him did he just plan to drop me off and leave me - I don't think he realised it was a surgical procedure and that he would actually have to stay home with me the rest of the day    4 scans, I bet that was uncomfortable, especially towards the end of stims.  They've not bothered me until now but I did find it a bit uncomfortable today - felt like I needed to wee even though I'd only just been    

Been having fun and games with the ex today as well.  We told her about tx after the m/c thinking it would make it easier about not having stepson from ec until a few days after et and on test day for a couple of days in case it's bfn.  I knew I should have gone with my gut instinct and not told her but made the mistake of giving her the benefit of the doubt (again - previously we've had her trying to kick our front door in and everything - complete   )  We've put our summer holiday back a couple of weeks - and not because of tx either but because of work stuff - and darling stepson, knowing full well that we were still going but had moved it back, decided to go around telling fibs again so off she went like a hand grenade as usual.  Then had the cheek to tell me I should be spending my hard earned salary on HER SON and not on tx (usually she makes a point of telling me her son is absolutely nothing to do with me the cheeky cow!)  

I seriously have no idea how my lovely hubby ever ended up with her.  He's really well brought up etc. etc. and now, I'm no snob, I grew up on a council estate myself but I was always taught right from wrong and to treat others with respect, but she has a serious attitude problem.  I'm sure you know what I mean.  Anyway, hubs dealt with her so I didn't have to and basically told her she should ground stepson for telling lies (seeing as though it was mentioned yet again on his school report but no-one ever seems to pull him up on it and tell him it's wrong   ) and also told her to mind her own business and tx is nothing to do with her.  It's not often he stands up to her - he normally ends up stuck between a rock and a hard place trying to stop me giving her a mouthful so I'm ever so proud of him!

Ooo, sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant didn't it?!  Feel much better now though!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You don't need that kind of grief right now do you Yvonne, sounds like your DH sorted her out. Well done him 

Hope I didn't worry you about EC, it isn't anything to worry about and a whole lot less painful than labour but best to be prepared in the unlikely event that you do get any pain .


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

You hadn't worried me about ec - you have worried me about labour now though (only joking!)      I suppose they have to come out somehow      The only thing worrying me about ec is how on earth they're going to get the needle into my hand.  Today's blood test resulted in a crowd of nurses all poking and prodding at my non-existent veins.  They got about a fifth of a vial today, only just enough to test.  They just seem to have gone into total collapse now.  If I do get pg I dread to think about the vials of blood they take at every mw appt and the faff they'll have getting my body to give some up


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't worry about them getting blood during pregnancy, they only do it twice and you have more blood circulating around your body so it's much easier.

They have a urine sample every MW appointment not blood, so you'll be fine.

I though my veins were bad ( there is only one in my left arm that doesn't collape and even that only works sometimes) but yours sound positively awful- poor you all that prodding and poking


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Gutted gutted gutted!!  

AF arrived this morning, took my steroids and aspirin as per protocol, phoned CARE at 9am to tell them and to book my first doppler, MR P who does them is on hols slap bang in the middle of when i need my scans so they have postponed to next cycle grrrrrr!  It makes it worse that my cycles are longer anyway and every time I have to go through yet another horrible AF 

Trying to stay positive like the girls have text me this morning and think that everything happens for a reason     Guess I'd just psyched myself up ready to go!!

sorry for the me post.  Its just dawned on me too thats its one year since my last IVF


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh no Flower   What a bummer but yep things do happen for a reason so take the extra month to enjoy yourself some more before starting again.

How inconsiderate of Mr P


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you are all OK?

Tilly and I are just off to go and see that house that is having the open day for the TV show   I have told the agent we are buying something else but she beggede me to go to make up numbers   So how could we refuse  

LL how are the jabs going

Yvonne- big day tomorrow how are your ovaries feeling.

Any dates yet Iccle?

Just heard back from my friend in Ireland, BFN for her   It's so not fair and just makes me realise how lucky I am.

Hi everyone else


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good afternoon girls,

Flowerpot, how frustrating thats really not on, they must have known that Mr P would be away when they were first organising it!!!    I am a big believer in fate too, like Sam said go out and enjoy yourself for a while, perhaps go away on a holiday It might make the time fly quicker xxxxx  

Sam, Good for you still going, you and Tilly will get your few minutes of fame and stardom. Make sure you give a big smile and wave to us all xxx

Yvonne, nearly there!!!!!! How are you feeling?? Just think tomorrow could be you last jab day    

Iccle, how are you? Any news? xx

Jabs are going OK now Sam, side effects seem to have settled just a bit tired. But last night when I was putting the cover back over the needle after my jab, the needle popped out of the side and stabbed me in the thumb   I did yelp!! Poor DH came running to see if I was OK, bless  

Off the take one of our tortoises into school for my little ones Show and Tell, they have to take something into school to do a little presentation about. Must of the children take toys, books, or trophies, but oh no not him, he has insisted in taking either the dog or a tortoise!! Think the tortoise is the easiest of the two  

Love to you all LLxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Tilly and I had great fun, I think she was a bit overwhelmed by the cameras poor thing and started crying at first but then wasa real prima donna. The presenter said I was the definition of a Yummy Mummy which I thought was really nice considering I still have some pudge to lose from around my middle  

They want to come round to our house to film a follow up this afternoon.

I'll let you know when it's on and you can have a laugh at us  

Glad to hear the jabs are going well- I did the same with my thumb once oouch it hurts doesn't it  

Yep if your dog is anything like ours the tortoise sounds much easier


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my god,you had better have a quick tidy up!! Thats not much notice   What a complement you 'Yummy Mummy'   You must have felt fantastic!! Can't wait to see it  

Right got to go, tortoise is in her bos waiting at the front door, see you later xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Way to go Sam and Tilly    Hope filming went okay and you lived up to your new glamorous yummy mummy title - we'll be seeing you on footballers wives next  

 to your friend, I am so nervous about test day, it's what you pin all your hopes on.  

LL, hope show and tell went okay with the tortoise.  My mum had a tortoise when she was little and didn't realise they went into hibernation so she buried him - she had quite a fright when he dug himself out a few weeks later    It does hurt if you catch yourself doesn't it?  My habit at the moment is being too heavy-handed with the bottles of solvent for the menopur and I keep completely smashing the glass top and getting glass everywhere    Although I do them at 7:30 in the morning so I'm usually still foggy with sleep  

Am very nervous about the scan tomorrow, don't know why though.  I keep having dreams that all my follies have vanished since Wednesday and just deflated somehow even though I know it's completely impossible    Was poorly again last night with a migraine, went to see my friend and baby Ruby and the house was about 100 degrees - poor Ruby was sweating buckets and she only had a vest on    I had to leave after about 45 minutes or I would have ended up having to lie down in her bed!  Still, I can't complain, considering the symptoms some of the girls have had on these boards, 2 migraines, a few headaches, being tired, grumpy and uncomfortable doesn't seem so bad, I think I've got away pretty lightly.

My tummy is now quite huge - it does actually look like an early pregnancy bump in certain outfits    I so know what people mean now when they look forward to their 1 drug free day     Other than a few twinges here an there and feeling like a big fat heiffer I actually feel okay - relatively human  

It was my last day at work today until 29th July - apart from a few bits I need to finish off at home this weekend and then email in.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You'll be fine tomorrow Yvonne, we'll all have everything crossed for you     Have a great break from work, when are you anticipating OTD will be? Try to stay calm during 2ww, it is very hard so anything you can do to keep yourself distracted do it!!

I was telling my MIL about the Yummy Mummy comment and she said oh he's just trying to sell to you...THANKS!!

Poor tortoise, at least it could dig itself out


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

You're back from the glamorous world of filming then     to MIL - whether he meant it or not it's nice to get a compliment from a stranger sometimes - we could all do with that ego boost from time to time!

I'm thinking if ec is Monday and et Weds, then test should be 6th August - is that right, 14 days after et?  I've got that many dates floating round in my head and it doesn't take much to confuse me at the minute


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hope all went well this morning....

Yep OTD is approx 14-16 days after ET, TBH I was always a dreadful cheat and tested 1-2 days early   naughty I know but I could never resist.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning!

Well, looks like I've had a growth spurt and I have jumped from 16 follies to, eeeek, 25!!!!!  All of them apart from about 6 are between 16 and 21mm, the remaining 6 are between 9 and 12mm so should still keep growing a bit more fingers crossed.  Trigger shot will definitely be tonight and EC Monday - just waiting for them to get back to me with times this afternoon.  All being well we should get a bumper crop to be shared between me and my recipient so we can both get some frosties as well.

Mr Atkinson even let me off giving them some blood so my veins could be saved for the sedation on Monday    Never met him before but I like him, he was giving me lots of sympathy for having crap veins  

How did the filming go Sam?    Don't blame you for testing early, I figure if it takes 12 days for the HCG to get out of your system then anything after that shows a positive result must be true!  And if it's negative it might just be that implantation occured late?  Either way, because we all know everything single little thing that's happening with our bodies while we're going through this, it's better to be put out of our misery one way or another so we can get out heads around it.  That'll be my excuse anyway.....  

LL, Flower, Iccle, hope you're all okay?  Flower, Grrr   at Mr P!  That's not fair when you've been waiting all this time.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Forgot to add, we are at a wedding tonight - colleague of DH's and it's at their farm in Rushton.  That'll be interesting when I meet her, hello Bride, don't you look lovely, you don't know me but can I put my drugs in your fridge??    Thankfully I still have the packs they were delivered in so I've put one in the freezer this morning and will have to leave them in the car and then sneak out.  DH will have to hold a big blanket around me or something so I'm not flashing everything to everyone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls just a quick hello from me as i need to get cooking our chilli for dinner!!! 

Just wanted to wish Yvonne massive  for EC on Monday, you will be absolutely fine i promise you, just make sure you rest up afterwards to get your body recovered for ET xxx

Sam, love the new pic 

LL, hows it going with you hun?

Right must dash! nothing here to report anyway  xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Flower


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Flower we had some shots done in a studio in Wilmslow.Very expensive but well worth it  

Yvonne I have some bad memories of getting 'abandoned' with some friends up in Rushton when I was about 15 and having to walk miles on a very dark and very cold night to get to a pub to call a friends Mum to pick us up   The things we did as teenagers   

Hope you have fun tonight- good luck with the final jab


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good evening girls,

Yvonne, thats really good news 25!! Well done you must be so pleased. Mr Atkinson is lovely isn't he?  Have good time tonight (you have probably gone by now) Good luck with your last jab, no jabs tomorrow for you, Yay!!!   At your mum with her tortoise!!! Mine wee'd on the teachers chair yesterday, I could have died with embarrassment   But the children had a good laugh, bless them he he!!

Sam, the picture is lovely, your photo session looks like it was well worth the money. Do you know when you will be on the telly yet?

Flower, hope you chilli was nice, love to you x 

Iccle, hope you are well? x

My AF was due today but no sign yet    Does anyone now if this could hold up the DR process if I am late?? I have my baseline scan booked for Thursday?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Been quite busy over the last few days (again) my best mates birthday in two weeks and my youngest sisters 18th in a month so been trawling the web for something a little out of the ordinary. 
Managed it though - my BF is a huge Clapton fan and I have managed to find a framed, signed sheet music page I just hope it arrives in time as it's coming from Oz!!
Got my sister a chinese vintage jewelry box with a few vintage peices to go in it - very nice.
I was supposed to go for a photo shoot thing today but I couldn't go as I had a hair disaster (entirely of my own making I must add) I decided I wanted to go Blond and to cut a long story short I was still up at 5am trying to fix it with my hair breaking off in my fingers  - I really should know better than to try a drastic change the day before I have planned something like that 
It's looking ok know though (was orange at one point inthe *long* night and my scalp isn't burning any more 
No dates yet - I am due AF on 28th July but have been going 5 weeks instead of four so could be first week of August - Nurse said that I had to phone on day one and if they could fit me in then they'll check my day 2 bloods. If I am late though I don't know if they will start me on day 21 cos they will be shut  Oh I suppose it will work itself out.
I am sick of being on this diet too - it's working (lost 2 stone now) but I am just sick to death of not being able to eat normal food  I'm sure it's the diet that's slowing my periods too.

Anyway enough moaning!

Yvonne good luck for Monday - 25 follies is great, I've always had around that and got 14 or 16 eggs so you should have plenty to share 

That new pic is lovely Sam (I think you're quite yummy too  )

Shame about having to wait Flower - crap innit?

Typical animal LL they really do thhings at the worst possible time don't they 

Kittens are settling in ok - big cat still a bit unsure but she did wash one of them today so she's doing ok

Mr Atkinson was the one I had the big conversation with on my first ET - haven't seen him since thank god! 
Right 28 weeks later is on and I am already a little spooked so going to try to find an excuse to not watch it


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Iccle One 2 stones, how amazing!! WEll done.  Hope your hair is OK now, sounds a nightmare   Hopefully you can get AF started and get going   

Thanks for the compliment, they are nice anytime but especially when carrying some extra pounds from pregnancy  

28 weeks later is pretty gruesome, did you watch it all?

Hope the trigger jab went well Yvonne- I always found that one the most painful but also the most exciting...   for lots of great quality eggs tomorrow.

hi everyone else

DH has hijacked the TV this weekend so all we've had is Tour de France, Golf and now the grand Prix   Sadly I am an expert on cycling simply because DH loves it


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sam - that picture is absolutely gorgeous - I agree with Iccle - you definitely do look "yummy" and it certainly doesn't look like you're carrying any post-pregnancy weight      at DH for hogging the tv all weekend though    Sam, in the end it turned out we were in RUDYARD not RUSHTON, good job I double checked the invite before we left - silly DH, for once it wasn't me being a muppet  

Iccle   at your hair!  Glad you got it fixed in the end though    You've done so well with the weight loss, you deserve a huge pat on the back for sticking with it, although it could be that's delaying AF - I'm sure I read somewhere that if you lose a lot of weight really quickly or you've really reduced your calorie intake that it can mess with your bits and pieces.  It might be worth having a chat with your GP - most surgeries have a nutritionist/dietician person they can refer you to and they might be able to help you get the balance right.  I know you had to drop loads pretty quickly so your BMI was acceptable to the NHS but now you're under the level, it might be worth upping your calories slightly so that you're still losing weight but so that you become regular again?  

Did you not get on with Mr A then Iccle?  Yesterday was the first time I've seen him so don't really know what he's like.  Am I right in thinking that he's the head honcho at Care?  Glad the kitties are settling in and the older one is getting used to them.

LL, when I had my baseline scan my AF was still in full flow - not the most pleasant experience but they're used to it at Care so don't worry.  Do you know where your recip is in relation to your cycle?

Did my trigger jab last night at the wedding - how hilarious and undignified!  Decided against asking to put them in the house fridge as decided it wasn't worth the risk of someone messing with it or moving it or pulling it out of the fridge for whatever reason - then we would have been stuffed!  In the end I used the icepack it was delivered in, all wrapped up in a carrier bag and left it in the glove box of the car so it was still nice and icy cold when I came back to it.  So with a drunken DH I traipsed off back down the dark country lane to the car, he was sat there holding the 2 vials of pregynl with their tops snapped off while I was drawing up the water.  Eventually got it all mixed up and wouldn't you know it, just as I have my tights pulled down a bit and my dress hitched up and the needle stuck in my tum halfway through injecting myself, a mini-bus pulls up alongside and about 20 people come traipsing down the road to go home     Talk about mortified, we were getting some extremely strange looks.    Thankfully DH had made the bride and groom aware of what was happening in case anyone complains about the druggies they invited to their wedding  

Did anyone else feel really queasy the day after doing their trigger shot?  For the last couple of hours I've felt like I'm going to be sick


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Yvonne, we had the pics done about 5 weeks ago, so we are really pleased how they have come out  It's nice Rudyard. We know some people who have just moved there but they have barely spoken to us since December  when we told them we were pregnant. They knew we had been trying for years so I can't believe that they have fallen out with us over it, but I guess it takes all sorts!!  

You may just be feeling a bit excited/anxious about tomorrow??


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's really not on - they should have been delighted for you not being funny with you!  Rudyard is a lovely area (what I saw of it in the dark anyway   )

It probably just is nerves - I don't feel nervous but sometimes your body thinks otherwise doesn't it    Seems to have eased off now thankfully - I am one of those people that would rather be sick than feel sick.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

The sickness is cos of the trigger shot - a bit of chemically induced morning sickness   shows you what you have to look forward to !!

I got on fine with Mr A - I just chatted a load of tripe under sedation and have been embarrased about seeing him since  

Doesn't look like you are carrying any extra weight to me either Sam

Ooh I hadto do one of my dr shots in a services carpark once in the middle of the afternoon!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

iccle one said:


> The sickness is cos of the trigger shot - a bit of chemically induced morning sickness  shows you what you have to look forward to !!


Delightful  Have just re-read the box and at 10,000iu and remembering back to my sisters hcg levels in the early days of her pregnancies I understand now why it make me queasy 

I am dreading if I start talking rubbish while I'm under tomorrow..... suppose they have seen and heard it all before though


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies

I have just come home from my new Goddaughters Christening   It has been a lovely day and the weather stayed fine, my friend had the 'do' at her house with most of it set out in the garden, so it was a relief that it didn't rain   

Yvonne,   at the 'druggies' in the car!! You must have been mortified! At least your jabs are now over and soon you will have lots of morning sickness to look forward to     

Sam, you have done a very good job of shaping up after pregnancy, and you do look really great  

Iccle, 2 stones is amazing, well done. When are you going to go back to a 'normal diet'? 

Flowerpot, hope you are okay? xx

Still no AF here, never comes when you want it to


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yvonne, I forgot to say that I don't know where recipient is on their cycle x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the nice words guys  

I can't understand why they are being funny with us, they don't even want kids so not sure what their problem is  

I never even thought about the trigger jab emulating morning sickness, it's obvious really  

Good luck tomorrow Yvonne let us know how you get on when you feel up to it...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, might be worth asking and then you can be prepared if you need to d/r longer.

Sam, you definitely find out who your friends really are through all this don't you?

Am just going to watch the end of top gear then off for an early night.

Will pop on tomorrow when I get home and keep you all updated (if I'm with it I will anyway....  )

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Yvonne, will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thinking about you Yvonne xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just back from clinic.  EC went well, didn't feel a thing - just dropped off to sleep and the next thing i knew I was waking up!  Mr Atkinson did the EC for me.  Got 15 eggs from my 25 follies so 7 for me and 8 for the recip.   

A little bit concerned though because DH did his best sample ever - 46 million count and 62% motile so enough to move to standard IVF rather than ICSI.  In the past count has been between 2 and 20 million, maximum 30% motile and 98/99% bad morphology.  They didn't mention what his morphology was today so will have to ask tomorrow.  

However, Mr A recommended sticking with ICSI as according to him they've had lots of cases recently where they've moved from ICSI to IVF where a good sample was given on the day but they failed to fertilise the eggs.  I'm not sure whether they just wanted us to go ahead with ICSI so they didn't have to give us the £900 back but we felt it was too big a risk to take converting to IVF so went with their recommendation but now I'm having doubts - after all, at the end of the day they are a business aren't they.  Mr A seems nice and I want to trust him but it does seem a bit odd that the figures he gave us are actually pretty normal.  When I first did my research on DH's very first SA about a year ago, a count over 20 million and motility like we got today are within the normal range.  What do you girls think?  Am I just being paranoid or do you think I should have questioned it more?  I know you can't put a price on a baby but £900 is a lot of money.  

Part of me is wondering if maybe the drugs he took for his arthritis that caused the problem have just taken longer than normal to flush out of his system.

Don't get me wrong, I'm really pleased that everything has gone so well so far and that we got lots of eggs!  Just got to wait for the phonecall now tomorrow   

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Yvonne,

     15 eggs!!!!!!      
Thats fabulous, you must me thrilled, well done you  

I'm not sure what to think about the IVF/ICSI, I would like to think as a professional Mr A's advise would be totally due to his expert opinion, and I am sure it is, but I can understand the niggle of the Business/money side of your thinking too. You have done the best thing though you have given it the best possible chance of working   You would kick yourself if you opted for IVF and it was a BFN, you have definitely done the right thing  

Get some rest and take it easy xxxxx Can't wait for your update tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks LL, I know we would both be devastated if we made the move and then fertilisation failed - we've paid the money weeks ago anyway so it's not like we're "losing" it again.  

I think if we do get to the point where we need to go again, I think we'll pay for a couple of SA's first over a 3 month period just to satisfy ourselves as to whether it's a one-off or whether the drugs really are clearing out his system after all this time and then we'll know which way we're headed - we can make a decision beforehand instead of having it thrown at us like that.  We were always told if it didn't reverse within 6 months it was irreversible, hence going down the road of tx.  Then again, we were told a natural pg was nigh on impossible and then in May it happened, although sadly it ended with a m/c.

I was very disappointed when I came round to learn that Keith, the embryologist didn't shout "egg" every time one was retrieved.    Apparently he just counted them.  I woke up with DH hovering over me going "we got 15, we got 15"    I was just lay there nodding back off like, yeah, whatever, go away and let me sleep  

I'm really impressed with the sedation though - I just remember all these people in the room and saying to DH, I feel like I'm really drunk and then that was it.  I could hear the monitor beeping all the way through but couldn't here people talking or anything.  Got a bit of brown spotting which is normal and a few AF type cramps but other than that I actually feel okay.  Nowhere near as sore as I imagined I would feel.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done Yvonne, what a great result. I think you've done the right thing to stick with ICSI, to give yourselves the best possible chance of that BFP   

Chill out now and just take it easy, if I was you I would just relax on  the sofa for the next few days. If you feel up to it an acupuncture session might be good before or after ET. I used to see Ling Li on Chestergate but she is never there these days only a bloke who DH has seen a few times or there is Dr Herbs in the precinct but he doesn't speak any english.

Gentle walking is supposed to be good after ET to get the blood flowing to your uterus but other than than I definitely recommend wrapping yourself up in cotton wool until you are 12 weeks pregnant  

Keep us posted after you get your phone call tomorrow am to let us know how many embies you have


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Sam, DH won't let me lift a finger which makes a nice change    Although, not sure how appealing acupuncture sounds - think I have seen enough of needles for a while  

Think I spoke too soon about feeling great and really awake and with it - my eyes are starting to get heavy now so off for a snooze!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news Yvonne - I would have been surpised if you had gotten less with that follie count!

    for a good fertilisation rate too!

Don't want to sound mean but I think that if 20 million is in the normal range then it must be the very low end of normal cos dh's has always been around 250 million. I'd say that if they are used to counts like ours being 'good' then they gave you good advice in saying to carry on with ICSI.

Ooh I am excited for you 

I cried the first time I got my fertilisation results through - and I mean *really* sobbed, I couldn't believe it!

I will echo Sam's advice about bed rest too - I had complete bed rest the third time (OHSS) for three days and got a BFP!

Littlelamb - here's an AF dance for you (lets hope it works for me too!)

[fly]               [/fly]

I think I'm going to be going back to a normal diet in about 2 weeks as long as the NHS can fit me in. We have to have a week's break the week after next anyway (hopefully after AF if it doesn't delay again!) and I can't be on the diet and actively try to conceive so hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Iccle.  I think I will probably be in a similar state tomorrow morning    Am starting to feel the effects of everything now so just taken some more paracetemol and going to bed after corrie and eastenders are finished.  Mr A said that if we'd had that sample the first time we attended we would never have been recommended for ICSI only normal IVF so it's possible the drugs are slowly starting to clear out of his system      It's such a drastic increase for him - 2 million to 46 million and the motility has doubled as well.  It's never been that high in the 12 months we've trying - the highest it ever got was 19 million and 30% motility.

250 million - has your DH got "super sperm" - that wasn't the count per ml of fluid was it?  My DH now thinks he has super sperm because his count has risen so much    All the print outs of results we ever had said anything greater than 20 million per ml of fluid was normal  

Hooray to being able to have normal food again - lets hope AF hurries up!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Acupuncture never sounds appealing, but honestly the needles don't hurt and it can help with implantation. I'm sure it won't do you any harm if you can't face it though  

Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah well I might give it a go then if I can drag myself out of the house    

Can I just ask, when you start the pessaries 2 days after ec, did you do your first one before et?  I know they're quite messy and just worried about them ploughing through all the "gunk" when doing et.  Plus I've seen on the other threads some clinics say to start after et and others say use them rectally until after et.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I have no idea if that was per mil or the total count  I think he had 80% motility and 15% pristine
Mr Lowe said that it was good sperm.

Your dh's increase is fantastic it has risen by a nearly 50 times!!!!

I started my pessaries the evening after ET - you have to lie down for at least 30 mins after insertion, and you only have to do it rectally if you have bleeding (I assume so that it doesn't get washed out).

Come to think of it on my last cycle they said to split my pessaries - 200mg in the morning and 200mg in the evening so I used to get up at 6am and then go back to bed til 8am and then do the evening one after my Clexane at 6pmand lie down for a bit then too (needed it cos Clexane stings like a b*tch!). Thatwas the cycle I got pregnant on - have they said the same to you? When I asked the nurse about it she said that they seemed to have better results when the hormone was administered 12 hourly than 24 hourly.

I think that you start pessaries 2 days after EC regardless of ET date so if you have 3 or 5 day transfer you should have started them so should go rectally cos they need you to be as clean as possible - Oh you may get swabbed up your flue with a wodge of dressing type stuff dipped in sterile solution btw, freaked me right out that did!

God I hope I can have real food soon - I feel Pinocchio!!!! I am a real girl, I need real food


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah he was so happy he sat there shouting "super sperm" in front of Mr A and the embryologist - I was mortified    Good job I was still drugged up!

My pessaries are every 12 hours and I should be on a 2 day transfer so I'll start them tomorrow after et rather than faff around for the sake of 1 pessarie in the morning.  The instruction sheet says to lie down for 30 minutes after so I'll do the first in the mornings and go back to bed then do the other in the evening when I get in from work.  They haven't mentioned doing them rectally at all (thank god - have bad memories from many years ago being given painkiller pessaries rectally   )

Thanks for warning me about the swab - if you hadn't my foot might have come loose from the stirrups and landed around someone's head  

Have you got a nice meal planned for your first day off your diet?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The diet sounds effective but a nightmare Iccle one, what type of things are you allowed to eat? I am crap at diets, I am too fussy and fruit gives me horrendous trapped wind  

Have you got cyclogest or utragestan Yvonne? Last time I was on Utragestan and like Iccle One I did one in morning and  one in the evening. I always did them vaginally but the last time I had a day 2 transfer so I did it in the evening after ET and missed the morning one.

   for lots of great embies... Hopefully they'll call you nice and early  

Keep us posted...

I was talking to my friend in Ireland who had the BFN, she has 11 frosties which is great but the level of care sounds terrible, she is not having a review appointment, she just has to call after her next AF and they will put her on drugs to thicken her lining and then do a natural FET, but again they will only do a single transfer and won't take it to blast   

They just seem like box tickers rather than trying to assess her individual situation. If her FET fails I think I will suggest she transfer her frosties over here and get treated at CARE, her DH is from round here so she could stay with her in-laws during treatment. I just hope she gets a BFP next time.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh also if you do have Utragestan I was told they should only be do vaginally anyway...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sam, Utragestan so I'll think I'll give tomorrow morning's a miss and stick to vaginally  

I remember you saying a while back that your friend's clinic isn't great and about only doing SET.  I think she should definitely change clinics and then pay the transportation fee for her frosties.  A review appointment after a BFN is the most basic of basic care when you have a BFN - I have a million questions now and not even got to that stage so I can't begin to imagine how frustrated she must feel just being left to get on with it.  I know I had my doubts about Mr A yesterday, but think that was just me being paranoid and more of a money thing than anything, in terms of the care provided, you can't fault Care in any way at all - especially when you see the treatment some of the girls get on the other threads on here.  This is a hard enough journey as it is without being treated like a number instead of a person.  Send her big hugs from all of us


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had the call!  Out of the 7 eggs, 5 were good for injecting and all 5 have fertilised.  Won't have the grades of them until tomorrow morning when we get there.  ET at 9:45am tomorrow.  Please keep growing and dividing little embies


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done Yvonne you must be so pleased


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Brilliant news Yvonne,            Come on little embies keep growing and growing  

Sam, it sounds awful the way your friends has/is being treated  I to would try and persuade her to transfer to Care. It must be very distressing to be left in the dark like that, its just not on! Also at Care she will get her 2 embies, she just has to go for it if she can and has an offer of somewhere to stay whilst on tx.

Iccle thanks you AF dance has worked  You must be so excited to get back to eating 'real' food you have done really well to stick at it for so long Well Done!

Flower, I hope you are OK? x
[fly]For You Yvonne[/fly]


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry i have been AWOL, been a bit up and down and not been on much but just wanted to see how Yvonne was. Great news   wishing you tons of good luck for ET  Remember, lots of positive thoughts after ET hun, this will work  

Iccle - ooooh back to normal food! you going to St Marys next then, sorry if i've missed something 

LL - hows you hun, you just waiting for AF now then?  I never DR so I don't know how it works although I'll probably be going down that route for FET 

Sam - how are you and your little darling? 

Can't recommend acupuncture enough, the difference to my AF/endo pain has been amazing. Just hoping its another postive step on our next go as I never had it on our last IVF's

 to everyone else.  I'm just trying to get to friday for 2 weeks off work  Not going away but it will be so nice just to be away from there for a bit!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Ladies, I am sooooo nervous about tomorrow.  Sure I'll be fine though, just got to get through the 2ww then  

Flower, sorry you've still been feeling a bit rubbish    Hopefully with 2 weeks away from work the time will fly to your dummy cycle

LL, glad AF finally arrived for you


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yvonne, thinking of you this morning xxxxxxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic fertilisation rate Yvonne and good luck for today  

Not allowed much on the diet Sam - I could have chicken, tuna, or white fish but I am (mainly) veggie so thats out other choices are low fat cottage cheese, quorn pieces or tofu with a couple of tablespoons of vegetables for tea - all other meals are replaced.
I can't have fruit yet or root vegetables, or bread, or cook with any fats so I can't even stir fry anything.
Don't get me wrong it does work but it is so restrictive and because it forces your body to use it's fat stores because of the low calorie content if you slip a little and have some carbs then that's it you don't lose any weight for a couple of days (which I have done a couple of times).

Hi Flower  , yes I am with St Mary's this time - we figured that we might as well make use of our NHS attempt. Just waiting on AF due next week) to be able to call and see if they can fit me in this cycle   I hope so cos they knocked me back last month.

Glad you got Af Littlelamb, you can still have your dr scan tomorrow now can't you? If all goes well with St Mary's I should only be a week or so behind you!

Well I may be back to a normal diet sooner than I was planning - I was at A&E til about 2o'clock this morning. I started with a weird hiccup type feeling in my heart so got dh to drive me down about 10.30 last night.
They did an ecg and it turn out I had an ectopic heartbeat, the doctor said that your heartbeat starts in the upper right of your heart but that waas coming slightly too early every 6 beats or so and there wasn't enough blood in my heart to make an effective beat, so to compensate my heart would hang a little the beat after in order to fill properly and that was what was feeling weird.
He reckons that it's fine and quite common (it's thought that caffeine, drugs and excess alchohol are a trigger but I've had no more than normal in the way of caffeine and no alchohol at all for 10 weeks) but if it continues I should see the gp so they can refer me on to a specialist. It's not as frequent this morning but I have been left with a 'tired' feeling in my chest like when you have lifted too much weight and your arms get that weid shaky feeling in the muscles. He said that the diet may have triggered it as I will have a lot of unusual chemisty going on to do with that but he didn't say 'I think you should stop' he just threw it out as an option.
I tell you girls I am a demick! Still having hassle with my tooth (not had a painkiller since friday though) seeing the dental surgeon about that on Monday and got to see if he can get it out before I go for ET in about 7 weeks (all being well). And now if this doesn't clear up on it's own I am going to have to see someone about this too!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Nightmare Iccle one, do they think the diet has caused it? Can't believe they have left you so long with a bad tooth as  well   i hope you are back to normal soon  

Good luck today Yvonne, I'll be back later


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Iccle, that must have been so frightening, having that feeling in your heart  It could very well be caused by the diet, at least you have lost a lot of weight now and you can come off it. Just think all that nice food you can eat   As long as you don't eat like a crazy fool  
Yes, I should be able to have my scan tomorow, I will still be on, so it won't be very pleasant (sorry) but I am sure they are used to it. I have my fingers crossed that your AF arrives next week and they can fit you in, hope so as they have already built your hopes up and let you down once  

Hi Sam any news of when that 'Yummy Mummy' is on the telly yet?  

Can't wait to see how Yvonne's gone on


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can have blast transfer when doing ES at Care? And if you can, how many can you transfer 1 or 2? Just been wondering because if they do, and I am lucky enough o get enough eggs I might consider giving it a go. x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi LL

They do charge you more for taking embies to blasts whether they do it or not will depend upon the number of embies you have and the quality.

They will transfer 2.

Wendysworld had 2 blast transfered at CARE a few months back and is now expecting twins!! She must be about 5 months pregnant now. PM her and amd sure she'll be happy to talk you through it.

I had a scan when I had AF they are totally used to it, infact it was quite diagnostic 'cos Mr P pointed out how light my flow was suggesting a thin lining and put be on drugs to thicken my lining!!

TV show should be screened end of Sept beginning of Oct   My Mum was so excited when I told her


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Sam, I think I will see if I can have chat with them tomorrow and talk with DH about it, after all if it has a higher success rate and I get enough eggs     then it might be worth taking the risk going to blasts! I will have a search a see if I can find Wendysworld.

Can't wait to see the show   Your mum will be so proud to see her 2 star girls!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, I now have 2 grade 1, 4 cell embies on board    The other 3 I had 2 grade 2's, 1 at 3 cell and 1 at 2 cell and a grade 3 2 cell so they weren't viable for freezing.  Feel quite good, apart from feeling like everything could drop out of me at any time       I have a photo of them and everything - weird but cool!  OTD is 7th August.

Iccle, that must have been really scary.  Hope you're feeling better soon  

Hope everyone's doing okay - off to have my lunch but will be back later  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic Yvonne, congratulations on being PUPO!! Get your feet up now and let DH wait on you xxx 
Come on little embies get cuddled up tight


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Yvonne, can you post your embie photo on your profile? I just took a picture of mine with my digital camera and then posted it... I'd love to see them, you can replace that pic with a photo of your HPT when you get that BFP  

Who did your ET?

Just relax and no hoovering etc for the next 2 weeks get DH waiting on you hand and foot


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Brilliant news Yvonne so pleased for you and dh   

the doctor didn't say that he thought the diet could be a cause he just said that there were probably some unusual chemicals and reactions going on because of it - and he didn't say he thought I should stop.
I still want to lose more weight cos I am still overweight so I may move on to the next step in the programwhere its a little gentler.


Again so pleased for you Yvonne


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You must have amazing will power Iccle One   Hope you are feeling better today.

I had a chat with my friend in Ireland yesterday about her clinic- there is a fantastic clinic in Dublin which she was going to go to but she picked another one where sister had successful IUI she is now regretting that decision and I susggested she have her embies transferred the fantastic clinic so I think she is going to do that


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Not been on for a while but thought I'd pop on and say hello.

Well my FSH came down to 14 this month so I started a tx last Wednesday. Had my day 6 scan and had 8 follies (4 x10mm, 1 x 8mm, 2 x7mm and an iccle one at 6mm). I was so relieved as having had two cycles abandoned previously that 1st scan is terrifying for me. Back tomorrow for another scan so fingers crossed that all 8 are growing nicely.

Yvonne - Well done Mrs PUPO lady. Sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Samper - What a lovely piccie xx

Iccle one - Oh my goodness how scary was that then!! 
Can't believe that they've not sorted your tooth out yet...nightmare!! I had mine taken out at the Beaumont Hospital in Bolton last month. It's horrendous having toothache isn't it. I am feeling yourpain hun. Hope it's sorted quickly for you  

Wish me luck girls!

Keep you posted
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks girls, keeping everything crossed they are sticky embies  

Sam, will have a go at uploading the photo this afternoon - will give me something to do and keep me out of mischief  

Mr Lowe did my ET, he was so sweet.  Once I was all trussed up he said "right then, lets get these little monkeys back where they belong".  He really comes across as someone doing his job for the personal satisfaction of helping people rather than financial reasons.  One of them decided to stay in the catheter so they had to go back for a second go and his comment was "that'll be the boy embryo then"    The embryologist, Lisa, was really lovely as well - DH thought she was more excited by it all than we were  

Sarah, fingers crossed those follies keep growing


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Swinny. Sending lots of          and      your way, keep us posted.

We spoke Mr Lowe when we had to transfer our 2nd IUI to IVF, he was lovely... Can't wait to see the piccie


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just been looking for my bag with my slippers and everything in it.....DH has driven off and gone to work with it in the boot and that's where my photo is as well    Will have to put it up tomorrow  

We saw Mr P in the lifts on the way and he was very chatty as well - complaining there's not enough sunshine


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mmmm men   never mind it's something to look forward to...


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Mr Lowe is lovely - I've heard too that it's a good sign if the embie sticks in the catheter, heard of sa few people saying that they have got pregnant and they reckon it's the one that got stuck

I think it was on my first transfer that Mr A said that he needed to bring my cervix down 'as it's a shy animal'   I don' think they have enough friends   No, really I think they genuinely a really nice partnership in there.

Hi Swinny   you know I think of you every morning I walk to work cos I walk past the street you used to live on (can't remember the name of it off the top of my head though). Good news about you first scn - I hope it works out for you   Only a week now til I see the consultant for my tooth so not so bad now!


My will power isn't so great Sam - I had a ham sandwich today, I didn't have any butter though and only one slice of ham, my excuse was being in the hospital last night


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought you were a veggie?   you've got more willpower than me I managed to give up smoking but I love food too much especially Green & Blacks dark  chocolate


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooh I hope so iccle, I'm telling myself it's a sticky embie so that means it will stick in me as well.  Hmmmm....... am getting a little worried about these consultants and their strange "love" of animals


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Yvonne, I hope those 2 little ones are snuggling in nicely, can't wait to see your piccie!  

Just wanted to let you know I have had my scan and it's looking good so far, I have to wait till later today to see if I can start Stimms.

Love to you all xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

quickie as in work 

Just wanted to say to Yvonne PUPO   

LL -  good luck with the stimming hun

 everyone xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Quick update------I have had the go ahead to start the menopur tonight, but I am delaying it until Monday as I am going away for a week on Saturday to Anglesey with my Mum and the boys. I would have needed a scan on Thursday which I said I would come home for but they said its fine I can leave the Menopur until Monday, then have a scan the following Monday. So its worked out nicely, although part of me wants to start tonight, but that wouldn't be fair on my mum as she has paid for the caravan. I have waited this long so another few days won't make any difference, I'm just glad everything is going OK  

Hi Flower hope your OK? x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oohhh exciting LL, it's all go for you now.

How are you Yvonne, 1 day down 13 to go.... 

Had my first Mums and babies group today, Tilly did a big explosive poo and got covered in it   i had taken clean nappies but no clean clothes so she is now wearing another babies spare vest  

One of the Mum's is 47, it's her 1st so it just shows that you're never too old. I didn't like to ask if it was a natural or assisted conception.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh no Sam, that always used to happen to me with my first, he would always poo, vomit, wee or scream (usually over me) when he shouldn't and everyone else's babies where always so clean and well behaved,   It used to stress me but learnt to live with it! 47 that really does give hope doesn't it


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ahh - I am mainly veggie these days - I started craving meat on my last treatment and I figured that since I had heard a lot about protein being good for egg quality when I fancy a bit of meat I have some.
TBH I am veggie cos I went off meat, I'm still not great with it but every now I fancy some so I eat it.

Awww I got my chocolate parcel through today  I wasn't expecting it til next month - no fair

Glad you get to start stimms LL - I hadn't clicked that you were already on dr  you'll only have about two weeks to go before ET then  you excited?

DH surpised me with a trip to the pictures in Manchester tonight - we went to see Journey to the Centre of the Earth - in 3D!!!! such a great trip out 

Hi Flower  nice to see you back so soon

Em - hi to you too if you are still popping in, hope you are ok


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry not been around, had a lazy couple of days  

LL,   yay for starting stimms soon.  Have a lovely time on your hols with your mum and the boys.

Sam, sounds like mums and babies was eventful    At least you made an impression on everyone  

Iccle, enjoy that choccie!

Flower,   hope you're okay.

Not had chance to upload the piccie yet, will do it when I get back on Monday.  See you all soon and have a good weekend.

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

super quick - at work

Got AF this morning, St Mary's can start me this cycle providing blood tests and smear ok go for bloods and a scan on Sunday morning between 7.30 and 8.30am  

working tomorrow as well so no lie in at all for me got to be up at 6.30 am both days  

Speak more later x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hi all just checking in on u lovely ladies


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Hello Girls

Had my 2nd scan yesterday and I now have 9 follies. One is a bit of a breakaway one though as its 15mm already and the other 2 biggest are only at 12mm, the rest are between 11 and 7 mm (and the iccle one is only 6mm so don’t think that one will count). Good lord, they struggled to get my bloods yesterday so I am resembling a pincushion. They had to shout a theatre nurse out in the end and put a canuler (Don’t know whether that’s how you spell it) in the back of my hand in the end. Awkward bugger aren’t I, just don’t want to part with it!!
Well I am starting to feel the bloat now, feels like somebody has pumped me up with a bike pump. Still only another 4 or five days I reckon of stimms. Another scan and bloods tomorrow.

Yvonne – Mr Lowe is my consultant too and I think he’s lovely. He is the reason that we chose CARE, he gives you total confidence doesn’t he?
How are you doing anyway?? I reckon that’s a definite good omen and your embies are very sticky ones. Lets hope we have some lovely BFP’s soon!!!

Iccle One – I used to live on Hunstanton Drive in Brandlesholme, but now I live on Beech Street in Summerseat. A week is not too long to wait now then matey with your nasty tooth. I was beside myself until I got mine taken out, its amazing how so much pain can come from one little tooth isn’t it?
Good luck with starting on Sunday, keep me posted    

LL – Another Menopur girly then like me. Good luck with this tx chick    xx

Princess  

Bye for now Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all


Iccle One I am SO please for you, at last you can go again    this is it this time, I know it   

Sarah, 9 follies great, will you find out tomorrow when you will have EC? have you been on the DHEA etc??

Yvonne, take it easy and have a great weekend away...

LL, have a good weekend away. Stimms on Monday   it's all go for you too...

Wow, it's so busy round here and summer is the best time for BFPs so go girls I am so excited for you all and sending lots of     

Hi Flower, Em, Hickson and anyone I've missed.

Think DH and I have gone crazy, our 'buyers' were messing around so we decided to rent our flat out- the tenants are moving in on 30th August and god knows when we can complete on the one we are buying so going to camp down in my Mum's (which is empty) for a week or 2 but then her sale is due to complete so we will be homeless   so    that we can move into our new house ASAP!!!

Have a good weekend everyone!!

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

samper - u look stunning on your pic I am finding it hard to shift the weight good luck with the house xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Aww thanks Princess, I am sure you look great. Believe me I have a lovely ring of podge around my middle and I give new meaning to the term 'Muffin tops' when I wear my jeans   How are you and Rayyan doing?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Forgot to say my friend in Ireland is having FET this month and they have agreed to use 2 embies this time so hopefully she is another BFP along with you guys


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

we are fine he is growing too fast good luck to your friend how r u and tilly


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Sorry I have been mad busy and haven't had time to stop!! I am still packing so I haven't got time to read back properly at the mo, but I have just noticed your news Iccle, thats fantastic I am so pleased for you x 
I go I the morning for a week, But I am taking my laptop and Iphone so I might have chance to get on.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I can't go this month  

My fsh is 11.2 - above the cut off for the NHS (it was 8 last time I had it tested), I also have a couple of small cysts on my left ovary and a larger one on my right that the consultant wants to see me about in his clinic.

No idea what is going to happen from here


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One what a nightmare   You must be gutted, when are you going to see the consultant? Have you ever had any cysts before...

It's ridiculous that they won't proceed because of your FSH level, you've always responded really well and had good quality eggs. Again it sounds like they have to tick boxes in the NHS    


I am so sorry


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

aww iccle one    thats ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back!  Passed a lovely few days of the 2ww - only 10 more days to go    It was lovely, we went into London for the day Saturday and had afternoon tea in Harrods and then just pottered about Windsor and the hotel yesterday.

Iccle, sounds like the NHS are being complete and utter    On the positive side, at least they will be able to sort those cysts out before tx so they don't interfere with anything  

Hi Princess, glad you're keeping well.

Sam, that photo is lovely - I can't believe how quickly Tilly is growing.

Swinny, my veins are exactly the same now - my last stimms scan they didn't even attempt to take blood so they could save the one in my hand for the sedation    I think they dread me going in now    Mr Lowe is lovely.  Fingers crossed those follies keep going   

LL, hope you're enjoying your hols!

Better go and help DH unpack

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad you had a nice time Yvonne, you picked a great weekend to be away.  10 days to go... how exciting


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya 

Well had my final scan yesterday and I’ve got 6 good sized follies, one is 21mm already so I think we may lose that one unfortunately as the others are between 12 and 17mm. I have my trigger shot tonight at some point (just waiting for my the clinic to tell me when) and then EC on Thursday. Wish me luck.

Yvonne - Only 10 more days    They had to take my bloods from my hand again yesterday. You can see the faces on the nurses as they come to take my bloods, I am notoroius now  

Samper - Yep, been on the DHEA for over a year now so fingers crossed.

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooo good luck Sarah


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Way to go Swinnny, I had a follie at 22mm before my trigger and it was still there at EC so you may be OK. I had 4 eggs on both my last cycles and got BFPs both times so 6 follies is great.

GOOD LUCK, stay in touch and keep us posted


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Swinny -  

Iccle - oh no   I know when everything with me got postponed due to cyst i was so upset, you get yourself all psyched up 

Sam - gorgeous pic 

Yvonne -  

LL - hope your enjoying your hols 

 to you other lovely ladies hope your ok.  What lovely weather we have had this weekend, it can't seem to make its mind up today though.  Loving being off work, its so nice to just get up leisurely instead of at 6am!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151155.0


----------

